# Lui



## l'atra metà del cielo (8 Marzo 2013)

Mi sono appena iscritta. Avevo bisogno dopo tanti mesi di silenzio di raccontare a qualcuno la mia storia, così come è stata. 
Sono stata fortunata: a 18 anni ho incontrato l'uomo della mia vita. E' durato solo due anni ma per i successivi 20 ci siamo rincorsi e desiderati (a turno), senza mai confessarlo reciprocamente. Lui è stato un amore ma anche un caro amico. Negli anni entrambi abbiamo creato due famiglie con figli. A settembre 2011, non so perchè qualcosa è scattato. Dopo 20 anni ci siamo ritrovati e voi non immaginate che cosa è stato per noi...

E poi... 
Il giorno del suo compleanno avevamo un appuntamento. E'passato in moto. Ho visto i suoi occhi dal casco che mi fissavano e ho pensato "Come sei bello".
Non l'ho mai più visto.

Ho aspettato, non arrivava, non arrivava, non arrivava.. Nessun messaggio, nessuna telefonata.. la sera sono tornata dalla mia famiglia. Mi sembrava di impazzire. Voi non potete sapere cosa vuole dire... Già sapevo, in fondo..
La mattina dopo mi è stato confermato. Un banale incidente in moto.
Per venire da me... 

Sono passati ormai quasi 9 mesi. Io sono statica, credo forse depressa, non ho MAI sfogato il mio dolore. Ho sue figli piccoli e ho dovuto fin da subito fingere. Ho iniziato a fingere con tutti e continuo a farlo mentre dentro implodo. 
Però mi dico che sono stata fortuna a essere stata la donna della sua vita..

E' tutto


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta. Avevo bisogno dopo tanti mesi di silenzio di raccontare a qualcuno la mia storia, così come è stata.
> Sono stata fortunata: a 18 anni ho incontrato l'uomo della mia vita. E' durato solo due anni ma per i successivi 20 ci siamo rincorsi e desiderati (a turno), senza mai confessarlo reciprocamente. Lui è stato un amore ma anche un caro amico. Negli anni entrambi abbiamo creato due famiglie con figli. A settembre 2011, non so perchè qualcosa è scattato. Dopo 20 anni ci siamo ritrovati e voi non immaginate che cosa è stato per noi...
> 
> E poi...
> ...


Posso solo dirti che mi dispiace molto ...la perdita e l'assenza sono dolori difficili da affrontare, ci vuole tanto tempo solo per cominciare ad accettare e far si che il dolore sordo si trasformi in ricordo caro e struggente, ciao e benvenuta.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta. Avevo bisogno dopo tanti mesi di silenzio di raccontare a qualcuno la mia storia, così come è stata.
> Sono stata fortunata: a 18 anni ho incontrato l'uomo della mia vita. E' durato solo due anni ma per i successivi 20 ci siamo rincorsi e desiderati (a turno), senza mai confessarlo reciprocamente. Lui è stato un amore ma anche un caro amico. Negli anni entrambi abbiamo creato due famiglie con figli. A settembre 2011, non so perchè qualcosa è scattato. Dopo 20 anni ci siamo ritrovati e voi non immaginate che cosa è stato per noi...
> 
> E poi...
> ...


So come si sta a implodere dentro....se nessuno sa di questo dolore e non hai modo di sfogarti ti garantisco che, per esperienza personale, questo posto ti puó aiutare molto
Butta fuori
Un abbraccio


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

Mi spiace, ma non ti darò conforto, non eri ne sua moglie e ne sua madre e ne sua sorella e ne nulla, avevate creato due famiglie e come due bambini vi siete corsi dietro in una età in cui un poco di sale in zucca dovrebbe esserci. Spero che il tuo partner mai possa vedere quello che hai scritto qui, di una tristezza infinita.


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma non ti darò conforto, non eri ne sua moglie e ne sua madre e ne sua sorella e ne nulla, avevate creato due famiglie e come due bambini vi siete corsi dietro in una età in cui un poco di sale in zucca dovrebbe esserci. Spero che il tuo partner mai possa vedere quello che hai scritto qui, di una tristezza infinita.


daniele, noi due non abbiamo mai avuto modo di scambiare due chiacchiere ma adesso qualcosa te la dico:

vai a cagare.

Sinceramente.


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Marzo 2013)

Credo che di fronte alla morte non ci sia molto da dire.


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma non ti darò conforto, non eri ne sua moglie e ne sua madre e ne sua sorella e ne nulla, avevate creato due famiglie e come due bambini vi siete corsi dietro in una età in cui un poco di sale in zucca dovrebbe esserci. Spero che il tuo partner mai possa vedere quello che hai scritto qui, di una tristezza infinita.


con te noi dobbiamo rapportarci con i guanti (così dicono) perchè soffri e hai avuto problemie capire e comprendere
prova  ad usare con gli a tri la stessa delicatezza se un minimo ne hai mai avuta

sei imbarazzante daniele


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

Se muore un mio amico non la predo così...visto che è successo. Il dolore è solo per le persone veramente care e forse sono una o due nella vita, il resto rimane nel limbo delle emozioni che possono essere scavalcate. Come ho detto, soffrirei per la morte di mia madre, della mia compagna o di un figlio se l'avessi...del resto reputo che soffrire sia un inutile esercizio di stile per chi non ha sofferto mai.


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se muore un mio amico non la predo così...visto che è successo. Il dolore è solo per le persone veramente care e forse sono una o due nella vita, il resto rimane nel limbo delle emozioni che possono essere scavalcate. Come ho detto, soffrirei per la morte di mia madre, della mia compagna o di un figlio se l'avessi...del resto reputo che soffrire sia un inutile esercizio di stile per chi non ha sofferto mai.


mio dio.
ciao daniele


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> daniele, noi due non abbiamo mai avuto modo di scambiare due chiacchiere ma adesso qualcosa te la dico:
> 
> vai a cagare.
> 
> Sinceramente.


Mi associo...... Minchia che pesantezza....


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se muore un mio amico non la predo così...visto che è successo. Il dolore è solo per le persone veramente care e forse sono una o due nella vita, il resto rimane nel limbo delle emozioni che possono essere scavalcate. Come ho detto, soffrirei per la morte di mia madre, della mia compagna o di un figlio se l'avessi...del resto reputo che soffrire sia un inutile esercizio di stile per chi non ha sofferto mai.



Daniele, un consiglio sincero e non cattivo,
 fatti visitare.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Daniele, un consiglio sincero e non cattivo,
> fatti visitare.


Da uno bravo però ....


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

*Ricordo*

a tutti che, nonostante Daniele possa risultare grezzo, stiamo scrivendo su un forum di tradimento.


Che il dolore sia vero qua non credo nessuno possano metterlo in dubbio, Daniele probabilmente trovandosi in un forum di tradimento, in un 3D di tradimento ha detto la sua. Poteva evitare è vero, non lo ha fatto, ma è anche vero che nella storia raccontata non c'è soltanto il dolore ma una storia di tradimento su un sito creato apposta.


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> a tutti che, nonostante Daniele possa risultare grezzo, stiamo scrivendo su un forum di tradimento.
> 
> 
> Che il dolore sia vero qua non credo nessuno possano metterlo in dubbio, Daniele probabilmente trovandosi in un forum di tradimento, in un 3D di tradimento ha detto la sua. Poteva evitare è vero, non lo ha fatto, ma è anche vero che nella storia raccontata non c'è soltanto il dolore ma una storia di tradimento su un sito creato apposta.


non sono d'accordo, in ogni situazione ci andrebbe del tatto

nonc apisco i moralizzatori, scusami chiaro che se scrivi in unforum ti sottoponi ed accetti anche le critiche
ma tra al critica e la cattiveria se non maleducazione (troie ecc) ce ne passa

per quanti proboemi tu possa avere o avere avuto non lo trovo corretto
se poi è da curare sul serio come sembra allora altro discorso non mi ci confronto manco più


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo, in ogni situazione ci andrebbe del tatto
> 
> nonc apisco i moralizzatori, scusami chiaro che se scrivi in unforum ti sottoponi ed accetti anche le critiche
> ma tra al critica e la cattiveria se non maleducazione (troie ecc) ce ne passa
> ...



Non ho difeso Daniele nel vero senso, volevo soltanto far notare che si esagera sempre. Uno o due nick che riprendono Daniele mi stanno bene, se si aggiungono altri nick, è soltanto uno scartavetrare di palle, e direi anche irrispettoso nei confronti di chi ha aperto un 3D e vuole soltanto parole di conforto, dategliele pure.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

Ha ragione Ultimo. Il dolore si prova anche per un amico non è necessario essere sposati per provare dolore per una persona che non c'è più. C'è chi prova dolore per la scomparsa di un cantautore. Per L'altrametàdelcielo è stata una cosa atroce. E' brutto non poter sfogare il dolore. Certamente avere una famiglia di cui occuparsi oltre che un dovere è anche un conforto. Dovrebbe esserti di conforto pensare che un momento bello l'avete avuto e che hai dei ricordi.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho difeso Daniele nel vero senso, volevo soltanto far notare che si esagera sempre.* Uno o due nick che riprendono Daniele mi stanno bene, se si aggiungono altri nick,* è soltanto uno scartavetrare di palle, e direi anche irrispettoso nei confronti di chi ha aperto un 3D e vuole soltanto parole di conforto, dategliele pure.


non ho capito...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha ragione Ultimo. Il dolore si prova anche per un amico non è necessario essere sposati per provare dolore per una persona che non c'è più. C'è chi prova dolore per la scomparsa di un cantautore. Per L'altrametàdelcielo è stata una cosa atroce. E' brutto non poter sfogare il dolore. Certamente avere una famiglia di cui occuparsi oltre che un dovere è anche un conforto. Dovrebbe esserti di conforto pensare che un momento bello l'avete avuto e che hai dei ricordi.



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se muore un mio amico non la predo così...visto che è successo. Il dolore è solo per le persone veramente care e forse sono una o due nella vita, il resto rimane nel limbo delle emozioni che possono essere scavalcate. Come ho detto, soffrirei per la morte di mia madre, della mia compagna o di un figlio se l'avessi...del resto reputo che soffrire sia un inutile esercizio di stile per chi non ha sofferto mai.


ho perso la mia migliore amica improvvisamente a distanza di 7 anni non c'è giorno che non pensi a lei......
Ma che cazzo è per te l'amicizia?


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

credo che se la facocera morisse domani e mio marito lo venisse a sapere non farebbe i salti di gioia...
sicuramente anche se la storia è finita male comunque hanno condiviso qualcosa(lo dico a denti strettissimi..ma lo dico)quindi se ne avesse dispiacere   non lo crocifiggerei...anzi nonostante tutto dispiacerebbe anche a me...è normale.







vabeh...










non è mio problema...



la malerba tanto..







non muore mai..(scusate ma ho dovuto concludere in ironia perchè...perchè...mi ero appesantita..)


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> a tutti che, nonostante Daniele possa risultare grezzo, stiamo scrivendo su un forum di tradimento.
> 
> 
> Che il dolore sia vero qua non credo nessuno possano metterlo in dubbio, Daniele probabilmente trovandosi in un forum di tradimento, in un 3D di tradimento ha detto la sua. Poteva evitare è vero, non lo ha fatto, ma è anche vero che nella storia raccontata non c'è soltanto il dolore ma una storia di tradimento su un sito creato apposta.


Pensa che io il fatto che fossero amanti l'ho dimenticato dopo un secondo
Cazzo è morta una persona, giovane padre di figli ma che cazzo me ne frega se aveva un'amante?
E lei visto che è solo l'amante non può soffrire per un uomo a lei caro?
Ma stiamo scherzando?
Ma voi soffrite a compartimenti stagni? Un affetto, un amore, un amico sono tali indipendentemente dal fatto che siano rapporti leciti o meno? Cazzo ogni volta torno indietro di anni e la sofferenza è la stessa davanti a queste cazzate


Scusate mi è partito decisamente l'embolo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta. Avevo bisogno dopo tanti mesi di silenzio di raccontare a qualcuno la mia storia, così come è stata.
> Sono stata fortunata: a 18 anni ho incontrato l'uomo della mia vita. E' durato solo due anni ma per i successivi 20 ci siamo rincorsi e desiderati (a turno), senza mai confessarlo reciprocamente. Lui è stato un amore ma anche un caro amico. Negli anni entrambi abbiamo creato due famiglie con figli. A settembre 2011, non so perchè qualcosa è scattato. Dopo 20 anni ci siamo ritrovati e voi non immaginate che cosa è stato per noi...
> 
> E poi...
> ...


Sì, sei stata fortunata.
Il dolore sembrerà non finire mai per un bel po' di tempo, ma la tua vita è davanti a te, non dietro.
Coraggio


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che io il fatto che fossero amanti l'ho dimenticato dopo un secondo
> Cazzo è morta una persona, giovane padre di figli ma che cazzo me ne frega se aveva un'amante?
> E lei visto che è solo l'amante non può soffrire per un uomo a lei caro?
> Ma stiamo scherzando?
> ...



Guarda farfalla, se ti scrivo che sei una traditrice ti offendi o riesci a capire ed andare oltre quello che sembra un messaggio offensivo? Se non riesci a capirlo, ne riesci a capire Daniele nonostante lo conosci BENISSIMO, ok fatti partire l'embolo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> a tutti che, nonostante Daniele possa risultare grezzo, stiamo scrivendo su un forum di tradimento.
> 
> 
> Che il dolore sia vero qua non credo nessuno possano metterlo in dubbio, Daniele probabilmente trovandosi in un forum di tradimento, in un 3D di tradimento ha detto la sua. Poteva evitare è vero, non lo ha fatto, ma è anche vero che nella storia raccontata non c'è soltanto il dolore ma una storia di tradimento su un sito creato apposta.


Ok, e io ricordo a te che tutti possiamo dire la nostra senza che ci sia sempre tu di mezzo ad ammonire, insegnare, redarguire, giustificare.


----------



## l'atra metà del cielo (8 Marzo 2013)

*Le critiche*

Le critiche le accetto. D'altra parte già da sola mi faccio già abbastanza schifo per quello che ho fatto. A mia discolpa però mi dico che non ho incontrato uno sconosciuto con cui ho iniziato solo una relazione di sesso. E con il senno di poi rifare tutto. Anzi darei chissà cosa per poterlo rifare. 
Evidentemente Daniele ( di cui non ho il piacere di conoscere la storia personale) ha trovato corretto essere severo nel giudizio. 
Eppure trovo di essere già stata punita abbastanza..


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

credo che davanti alla morte ci si debba arrendere, per forza
nel senso che la morte mette un punto fermo, di non ritorno
tuttavia la resa forzosa non va certo ad intaccare i ricordi, gli affetti, i sentimenti...che ci accompagneranno sempre


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda farfalla, se ti scrivo che sei una traditrice ti offendi o riesci a capire ed andare oltre quello che sembra un messaggio offensivo? Se non riesci a capirlo, ne riesci a capire Daniele nonostante lo conosci BENISSIMO, ok fatti partire l'embolo.


Non mi offendo. Lo sono
Ma mi aspetto che la gente davanti alla sofferenza di questa donna metta il fatto che ha tradito in secondo piano
Io posso anche capire Daniele, ogni tanto vorrei anche che lui capisse che non si può non soffrire solo perchè si è tradito
Si l'embolo è partito.
Non ce l'ho con te
Ma davvero non auguro a nessuno quello che sta provando lei o che ho provato io.......
Scusate se ho un cuore e riesco ad affezionarmi anche a persone che non fanno parte della mia famgilia


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda farfalla, se ti scrivo che sei una traditrice ti offendi o riesci a capire ed andare oltre quello che sembra un messaggio offensivo? Se non riesci a capirlo, *ne riesci a capire Dan*iele nonostante lo conosci BENISSIMO, ok fatti partire l'embolo.


io le corna le porto cla...
io il dolore l'ho sentito eccome...
minchia se l'ho sentito..
ma quello di daniele si è trasformato in ossessione e cattiveria..e non va bene..
hai letto nell'altro 3d come ha definito chi uccide il patner fedigrafo??

te lo dico io:EROE


è dolore questo?


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che io il fatto che fossero amanti l'ho dimenticato dopo un secondo
> Cazzo è morta una persona, giovane padre di figli ma che cazzo me ne frega se aveva un'amante?
> E lei visto che è solo l'amante non può soffrire per un uomo a lei caro?
> Ma stiamo scherzando?
> ...




sono pienamente daccordo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Le critiche le accetto. D'altra parte già da sola mi faccio già abbastanza schifo per quello che ho fatto. A mia discolpa però mi dico che non ho incontrato uno sconosciuto con cui ho iniziato solo una relazione di sesso. E con il senno di poi rifare tutto. Anzi darei chissà cosa per poterlo rifare.
> Evidentemente Daniele ( di cui non ho il piacere di conoscere la storia personale) ha trovato corretto essere severo nel giudizio.
> Eppure *trovo di essere già stata punita abbastanza*..


Se ti è uscita questa espressione assurda forse un po' questa cosa la pensi. Questa è una cretinata. Non è stato punito lui: è stato un incidente. Non sei stata punita tu: è stato un incidente. Le conseguenze le ha patite la sua famiglia. Tu hai solo il dolore e non hai consolazione e solidarietà e te la diamo noi. Non è una punizione.


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, e io ricordo a te che tutti possiamo dire la nostra senza che ci sia sempre tu di mezzo ad ammonire, insegnare, redarguire, giustificare.


GRANDE CHIARA:up:

ultimo scusa ma sei di un pesante qnt ti ci metti


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, e io ricordo a te che tutti possiamo dire la nostra senza che ci sia sempre tu di mezzo ad ammonire, insegnare, redarguire, giustificare.



Mi sa che voi vi indignate senza motivo, conoscete tutti Daniele, che altro vi devo dire? continuate.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Le critiche le accetto. D'altra parte già da sola mi faccio già abbastanza schifo per quello che ho fatto. A mia discolpa però mi dico che non ho incontrato uno sconosciuto con cui ho iniziato solo una relazione di sesso. E con il senno di poi rifare tutto. Anzi darei chissà cosa per poterlo rifare.
> Evidentemente Daniele ( di cui non ho il piacere di conoscere la storia personale) ha trovato corretto essere severo nel giudizio.
> Eppure trovo di essere già stata punita abbastanza..


Perché, cosa c'è di schifoso in questa storia? 
Perché parli di punizione?
È la vita, e anche se c'è chi vorrebbe che gli eventi fossero distribuiti secondo meriti e colpe è evidente che non è così.
Sei brava ed equilibrata in questo frangente, e lo si capisce dall'osservazione che hai fatto su Daniele. 
Non portare il ricordo di lui come una cosa brutta e sporca, è insensato dal momento che è morto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sa che voi vi indignate senza motivo, conoscete tutti Daniele, che altro vi devo dire? continuate.


Hai cominciato tu a indignarti


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sa che voi vi indignate senza motivo, *conoscete tutti Daniele*, che altro vi devo dire? continuate.



la nuova utente, no, però

ergo, chi vuol replicare ai post di Daniele, anche se la zuppa è sempre quella, è bene che lo faccia, secondo me


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Fate come volete.

Io non mi ero espresso, perchè ho percepito il dolore. Nonostante si tratti di tradimento.

Daniele che conoscete benissimo ha detto la sua, voi state dicendo la vostra,indignatevi pure.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai cominciato tu a indignarti


Non ad indignarmi, ma a ricordarvi di Daniele , della sua sofferenza e del suo modo di porsi, è diverso, molto diverso.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> la nuova utente, no, però
> 
> ergo, chi vuol replicare ai post di Daniele, anche se la zuppa è sempre quella, è bene che lo faccia, secondo me



Lo stanno facendo.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fate come volete.
> 
> Io non mi ero espresso, perchè ho percepito il dolore. Nonostante si tratti di tradimento.
> 
> Daniele che conoscete benissimo ha detto la sua, voi state dicendo la vostra,indignatevi pure.



Ultimo...tu sai che io vado sempre per una strada diversa da tutti.ma stavolta no....ha ragionissima Farfy e tutti quelli che ''attaccano''Daniele.non puo'scrivere simili idiozie...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ultimo...tu sai che io vado sempre per una strada diversa da tutti.ma stavolta no....ha ragionissima Farfy e tutti quelli che ''attaccano''Daniele.non puo'scrivere simili idiozie...



Lothar, Daniele poteva evitare.

E tutti hanno ragione a riprenderlo.

Farfy ha ragione Chiara pure etc etc.. ripeto indignatevi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fate come volete.
> 
> Io non mi ero espresso, perchè ho percepito il dolore. Nonostante si tratti di tradimento.
> 
> Daniele che conoscete benissimo ha detto la sua, voi state dicendo la vostra,indignatevi pure.


Mi scuso con la nuova utente per il breve ot che seguirà.
Cosa cazzo vuol dire: nonostante si tratti di tradimento?
Io non mi indigno, ti sto solo dicendo che sono DUE giorni che leggo e non intervengo aspettando che ti passi questa piaggeria che stai seminando un po' ovunque, e qui non hai fatto eccezione.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Le critiche le accetto. D'altra parte già da sola mi faccio già abbastanza schifo per quello che ho fatto. A mia discolpa però mi dico che non ho incontrato uno sconosciuto con cui ho iniziato solo una relazione di sesso. E con il senno di poi rifare tutto. Anzi darei chissà cosa per poterlo rifare.
> Evidentemente Daniele ( di cui non ho il piacere di conoscere la storia personale) ha trovato corretto essere severo nel giudizio.
> *Eppure trovo di essere già stata punita abbastanza*..



Non viverla come una punizione
Non lo è
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti è uscita questa espressione assurda forse un po' questa cosa la pensi. Questa è una cretinata. Non è stato punito lui: è stato un incidente. Non sei stata punita tu: è stato un incidente. Le conseguenze le ha patite la sua famiglia. Tu hai solo il dolore e non hai consolazione e solidarietà e te la diamo noi. Non è una punizione.


quoto se posso approvo


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fate come volete.
> 
> Io non mi ero espresso, perchè ho percepito il dolore. Nonostante si tratti di tradimento.
> 
> Daniele che conoscete benissimo ha detto la sua, voi state dicendo la vostra,indignatevi pure.


io non lo consoco se non per quello che leggo qui

conosco però persone che hanno subito dolori atroci fidati e non sono così incattivete con tutti
io non posso parlare della mia esp x tante ragioni
ma nonostante quello che ho provato non mi pongo così ne mai lo farei ultimo
con nessuno


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ad indignarmi, ma a ricordarvi di Daniele , della sua sofferenza e del suo *modo di porsi*, è diverso, molto diverso.


è un modo di porsi sbagliato...e lo diciamo anche per lui tutto questo...
perchè questo minchia di dolore gli ha risucchiato il cervello e non va bene...
non è una critica....

torna sempre indietro...sempre indietro..invece di andare avanti...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi scuso con la nuova utente per il breve ot che seguirà.
> Cosa cazzo vuol dire: nonostante si tratti di tradimento?
> Io non mi indigno, ti sto solo dicendo che sono DUE giorni che leggo e non intervengo aspettando che ti passi questa piaggeria che stai seminando un po' ovunque, e qui non hai fatto eccezione.



Piaggeria sarà per te. Non per me. 

Cosa vuol dire nonostante si tratti di tradimento è tutto un bel dire, in un forum di tradimento, ma fammi il piacere Chiara. su su svegliamoci ogni tanto e ritorniamo coi piedi per terra. 

Se volete dare una mano all'autrice, non fategli le condoglianze, ma eventualmente scrivete quello che ha scritto farfalla, sarebbe soltanto retorica scrivere soltanto capisco il dolore. 

Madonna santa! vi rendeste conto talvolta di quello che scrivete.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Provo a rispiegarmi
Daniele è stato tradito e reagisce come meglio credo
Ma qui c'è una donna che sta male. E' entrata per sfogarsi, non per dire come sto bene con il mio amante. Non per sparlare di suo marito. non per dire che la moglie del suo amante è una stronza
STA MALE, uno può decidere che non gliene frega un cazzo e non interviene. Ma se intervieni lo fai per aiutarla e pensi che ha perso una persona cara, che cazzo ce ne frega se con quella persona ci scopava o meno. 
Il dolore è dolore e tutti hanno diritto di provarlo


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

scusate ma daniele è messo così perchè è stato tradito?

io posso capire il dolore di un tradimento ma non credo che possa portare a tanto se non ci sono grossi problemi psicologici sotto


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a rispiegarmi
> Daniele è stato tradito e reagisce come meglio credo
> Ma qui c'è una donna che sta male. E' entrata per sfogarsi, non per dire come sto bene con il mio amante. Non per sparlare di suo marito. non per dire che la moglie del suo amante è una stronza
> STA MALE, uno può decidere che non gliene frega un cazzo e non interviene. Ma se intervieni lo fai per aiutarla e pensi che ha perso una persona cara, che cazzo ce ne frega se con quella persona ci scopava o meno.
> Il dolore è dolore e tutti hanno diritto di provarlo


quoto


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

lui é morto (e sto pensando ai figli) ...

lei é viva ... certo, sta soffrendo ... come tanti che perdono
una persona amata. naturale ... e capita a tutti noi. 

Il come, che sta soffrendo é legato al tradimento ...

Va oltre ad una persona cara ...

Mi dispiace. Ma non riesco che pensare ai figli ...

Sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma chi è che diceva che Daniele è un uomo di sani principi? Bella lì, svegliona.


----------



## gas (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a rispiegarmi
> Daniele è stato tradito e reagisce come meglio credo
> Ma qui c'è una donna che sta male. E' entrata per sfogarsi, non per dire come sto bene con il mio amante. Non per sparlare di suo marito. non per dire che la moglie del suo amante è una stronza
> STA MALE, uno può decidere che non gliene frega un cazzo e non interviene. Ma se intervieni lo fai per aiutarla e pensi che ha perso una persona cara, che cazzo ce ne frega se con quella persona ci scopava o meno.
> Il dolore è dolore e tutti hanno diritto di provarlo


:up:
approvo appieno


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> lui é morto (e sto pensando ai figli) ...
> 
> ...



Ma certo che si pensa ai figli. Ovvio che chi maggiormente sente questo dolore saranno la moglie e i figli
.
Ma qui c'è lei.
E io non riesco ad ignorare la sofferenza di chiunque perda una persona amata


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta. Avevo bisogno dopo tanti mesi di silenzio di raccontare a qualcuno la mia storia, così come è stata.
> Sono stata fortunata: a 18 anni ho incontrato l'uomo della mia vita. E' durato solo due anni ma per i successivi 20 ci siamo rincorsi e desiderati (a turno), senza mai confessarlo reciprocamente. Lui è stato un amore ma anche un caro amico. Negli anni entrambi abbiamo creato due famiglie con figli. A settembre 2011, non so perchè qualcosa è scattato. Dopo 20 anni ci siamo ritrovati e voi non immaginate che cosa è stato per noi...
> 
> E poi...
> ...



...di fronte ad una morte non ci sono molte parole...
posso provare ad immaginare quanto dev'essere dura portarsi dentro tutto questo..
purtroppo nessuno potrà farlo tornare..
pensa che dopo tutto questo rincorrersi..avete vissuto quell'amore che c'è sempre stato tra voi..
questo bellissimo segreto che continuerà a legarvi..
lascia il suo splendido ricordo nel tuo cuore per sempre.. .
Adesso però la vita va avanti...cerca di non abbatterti, non porterebbe da nessuna parte..
ma nel suo ricordo cerca la forza per continuare la tua vita e continuarla con la tua famiglia..
ricostruendo quello che hai "perso" con la tua famiglia.
un abbraccio sincero.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> scusate ma daniele è messo così perchè è stato tradito?
> 
> io posso capire il dolore di un tradimento ma non credo che possa portare a tanto se non ci sono grossi problemi psicologici sotto



il dolore è vero penetra in ogni fibra del tuo corpo..e poi c'è la rabbia..tanta...
il dolore può trasformarti..e per una parte di tempo è accaduto pure a me...
però poi ti fermi e ti dici che questo dolore non deve accompagnarti per tutta la vita..
una cattiva azione per quanto orrida e nafanda non deve condizionarti...lo farà necessariamente per un pò..perchè non ce la fai..ma poi ti devi difendere...devi combatterla...
questo daniele non lo ha fatto...e mi dispiace per lui tanto.


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il dolore è vero penetra in ogni fibra del tuo corpo..e poi c'è la rabbia..tanta...
> il dolore può trasformarti..e per una parte di tempo è accaduto pure a me...
> però poi ti fermi e ti dici che questo dolore non deve accompagnarti per tutta la vita..
> una cattiva azione per quanto orrida e nafanda non deve condizionarti...lo farà necessariamente per un pò..perchè non ce la fai..ma poi ti devi difendere...devi combatterla...
> questo daniele non lo ha fatto...e mi dispiace per lui tanto.


capisco
mi sembra però esagerato attaccare tutti così


----------



## l'atra metà del cielo (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a rispiegarmi
> Daniele è stato tradito e reagisce come meglio credo
> Ma qui c'è una donna che sta male. E' entrata per sfogarsi, non per dire come sto bene con il mio amante. Non per sparlare di suo marito. non per dire che la moglie del suo amante è una stronza
> STA MALE, uno può decidere che non gliene frega un cazzo e non interviene. Ma se intervieni lo fai per aiutarla e pensi che ha perso una persona cara, che cazzo ce ne frega se con quella persona ci scopava o meno.
> Il dolore è dolore e tutti hanno diritto di provarlo


In effetti era più o meno questo lo scopo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Piaggeria sarà per te. Non per me.
> 
> Cosa vuol dire nonostante si tratti di tradimento è tutto un bel dire, in un forum di tradimento, ma fammi il piacere Chiara. su su svegliamoci ogni tanto e ritorniamo coi piedi per terra.
> 
> ...


E io che ho scritto in sintesi?
Svegliati tu, che non ti rendi conto di niente. Giustificheresti non so chi, basta che scriva una virgola contro il tradimento, mentre sei immediatamente prevenuto se c'è qualcuno che esprime solidarietà e/o sentimenti a una traditrice, anti che reputi necessario difendere Daniele.
Che si arrangia benissimo da solo, peraltro.
La solidarietà e i sentimenti non sono di serie a o di serie b, ficcatelo per bene in quella testa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a rispiegarmi
> Daniele è stato tradito e reagisce come meglio credo
> Ma qui c'è una donna che sta male. E' entrata per sfogarsi, non per dire come sto bene con il mio amante. Non per sparlare di suo marito. non per dire che la moglie del suo amante è una stronza
> STA MALE, uno può decidere che non gliene frega un cazzo e non interviene. Ma se intervieni lo fai per aiutarla e pensi che ha perso una persona cara, che cazzo ce ne frega se con quella persona ci scopava o meno.
> Il dolore è dolore e tutti hanno diritto di provarlo


Quoto, ma che lo dico a fare?


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> capisco
> mi sembra però esagerato attaccare tutti così


e fino a quando non si sveglia continuerà a farlo....

vedi quando la cosa degenara dentro di noi non è più colpa dell'evento scatenante, in questo caso il tradimento, ma è colpa solo nostra che continuiamo a dargli retta, ad alimentarlo e farlo crescere ....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che si pensa ai figli. Ovvio che chi maggiormente sente questo dolore saranno la moglie e i figli
> .
> Ma qui c'è lei.
> E io non riesco ad ignorare la sofferenza di chiunque perda una persona amata


Riquoto. Metto il pilota automatico quota-Farfie.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Le critiche le accetto. D'altra parte già da sola mi faccio già abbastanza schifo per quello che ho fatto. A mia discolpa però mi dico che non ho incontrato uno sconosciuto con cui ho iniziato solo una relazione di sesso. E con il senno di poi rifare tutto. Anzi darei chissà cosa per poterlo rifare.
> Evidentemente Daniele ( di cui non ho il piacere di conoscere la storia personale) ha trovato corretto essere severo nel giudizio.
> *Eppure trovo di essere già stata punita abbastanza..*


Dicono che io sono di cattivo gusto, leggi bene il grassetto, questa è l'apologia dell'egoismo di un ego ipertrofico. Ma ti rendi conto che lui aveva una famiglia? Dei figli? Una Moglie che anche se cornuta valeva forse più di te a prescindere? Tu non sei stata punita per nulla, ma la sua famiglia, perchè oltretutto se lui non avesse avuto una amante, non sarebbe dovuto uscire per venirti a trovare e non sarebbe morto!!!
Piangi in bagno, disperati per 30 minuti, ma dopo basta, hai una famiglia anche tu!


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a rispiegarmi
> Daniele è stato tradito e reagisce come meglio credo
> Ma qui c'è una donna che sta male. E' entrata per sfogarsi, non per dire come sto bene con il mio amante. Non per sparlare di suo marito. non per dire che la moglie del suo amante è una stronza
> STA MALE, uno può decidere che non gliene frega un cazzo e non interviene. Ma se intervieni lo fai per aiutarla e pensi che ha perso una persona cara, che cazzo ce ne frega se con quella persona ci scopava o meno.
> Il dolore è dolore e tutti hanno diritto di provarlo



mi ritrovo ad essere ancora pienamente daccordo con Farfalla.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> farfalla, scrivo questo poi ignoro tutte l stupidaggini che ho letto e che si scriveranno dopo quest'ultimo intervento.
> 
> Siamo in un forum ti tradimento. Tu lo sai l'autrice lo sa, lo sanno tutti. Se non voleva confrontarsi sul tradimento poteva scegliersi un'altro forum dove si trattava soltanto il dolore o simili inerenti alla sua situazione, prettamente ed unicamente sulla morte magari.
> 
> ...


Quindi se domani muore un mio familiare e io sono disperata non posso contare sul vostro sostegno perchè il tema del forum è il tradimento?
Bene a sapersi


----------



## lothar57 (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se domani muore un mio familiare e io sono disperata non posso contare sul vostro sostegno perchè il tema del forum è il tradimento?
> Bene a sapersi



Farfy..mi meraviglio piu'di te che dai corda...e'come parlare al muro.non ci arrivano...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> In effetti era più o meno questo lo scopo...


Ti ripeto, ci sono passata (anche se non si trattava della morte).....so esattamente cosa provi e ti ribadusco che se non ci fosse stato questo forum sarei esplosa e non so cosa sarebbe successo di me
Quindi resta e sfogati
La maggioranza di noi ha un cuore


----------



## l'atra metà del cielo (8 Marzo 2013)

*Critiche*

Daniele dice la sua. È un forum democratico e d'altra parte non ha aggiunto altro. Ci sta. 
Mi pesano di più i giudizi di chi mi è caro e che conoscendomi non mi ha ritrovata in questo tradimento. Daniele per me è niente. Evidentemente reputa la sua sofferenza superiore a quella degli altri. Ci sta anche questo. 
Importante è anche dare il giusto peso alle cose e mi pare che lasciar cadere il commento di Daniele sia la cosa migliore.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto, ma che lo dico a fare?



:bacio:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfy..mi meraviglio piu'di te che dai corda...e'come parlare al muro.non ci arrivano...


Sai Lothar non è dargli corda
E' davvero una ferita che si riapre,le dita vanno da sole sulla tastiera


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ripeto, ci sono passata (anche se non si trattava della morte).....so esattamente cosa provi e ti ribadusco che se non ci fosse stato questo forum sarei esplosa e non so cosa sarebbe successo di me
> Quindi resta e sfogati
> La maggioranza di noi ha un cuore




non ho trovato la faccina dell'abbraccio....


ho ritrovato il tuo embolo...
era finito tra i mei...
riprenditelo...


bacio.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se domani muore *un mio familiare* e io sono disperata non posso contare sul vostro sostegno perchè il tema del forum è il tradimento?
> Bene a sapersi


Hai detto familiare, se avessi detto amichetto no, io non do sostegno per un qualcosa che una persona deve imparare a vivere ed anche spesso, perchè tutti gli amici moriranno prima o poi e sono molti di più dei veri affetti, ci puoi stare male, ma se non si impara a dividere le cose in una certa maniera si finisce ben presto per impazzire. Cosa dovrei dire che in mio amico morì a 17 anni? Ho pianto, ma poi basta, e scusatemi un ragazzo che muore a 17 anni per tumore è davvero una cosa orribile.


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

ho detto che mi dispiace ...

e ho parlato di un dolore sproporzionato ... 

un altro tipo di dolore - aimeh, che brutto - che forse sta risparmiando ad altri ... 

perciò i figli (e sottointeso la mogli) ... ma anche i suoi ... 

perché tutto finisce qui ...


sienne


----------



## l'atra metà del cielo (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dicono che io sono di cattivo gusto, leggi bene il grassetto, questa è l'apologia dell'egoismo di un ego ipertrofico. Ma ti rendi conto che lui aveva una famiglia? Dei figli? Una Moglie che anche se cornuta valeva forse più di te a prescindere? Tu non sei stata punita per nulla, ma la sua famiglia, perchè oltretutto se lui non avesse avuto una amante, non sarebbe dovuto uscire per venirti a trovare e non sarebbe morto!!!
> Piangi in bagno, disperati per 30 minuti, ma dopo basta, hai una famiglia anche tu!


Caro Daniele, sono d'accordo con te su quasi tutto. Non cercavo compassione da nessuno, non sono il tipo, credimi. Era solo un sfogo... Da egoista ( non c'é nessuna ironia in quello che scrivo).  È chiaro che hai sofferto molto e non hai ancora risolto il tuo problema. Se ti serve abbattere chi è già abbattuto fai pure. A me cambia poco


----------



## gas (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai detto familiare, se avessi detto amichetto no, io non do sostegno per un qualcosa che una persona deve imparare a vivere ed anche spesso, perchè tutti gli amici moriranno prima o poi e sono molti di più dei veri affetti, ci puoi stare male, ma se non si impara a dividere le cose in una certa maniera si finisce ben presto per impazzire. Cosa dovrei dire che in mio amico morì a 17 anni? Ho pianto, ma poi basta, e scusatemi un ragazzo che muore a 17 anni per tumore è davvero una cosa orribile.


la morte come la malattia grave, sono cose brutte a prescindere
per cui non sono d'accordo sul separare le situazioni per un familiare o per un amico/a
è comunque sempre una grave perdita
personalmente non riesco a rimanere freddo di fronte alla morte di chiunque


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Caro Daniele, sono d'accordo con te su quasi tutto. Non cercavo compassione da nessuno, non sono il tipo, credimi. Era solo un sfogo... Da egoista ( non c'é nessuna ironia in quello che scrivo).  È chiaro che hai sofferto molto e non hai ancora risolto il tuo problema. Se ti serve abbattere chi è già abbattuto fai pure. A me cambia poco


Posso capire che soffri, ma non posso dire altro che devi ridimensionare un dolore che è sproporzionato alla situazione. Perchè devi farlo? Aspetta qualche anno e forse capirai, perchè pensa una cosa, pensa di perdere una persona a cui tieni davvero più della tua vita...e che fai dopo??? Ti spari? No, non puoi, non ne hai la possibilità e quindi devi imparare a ridimensionare il dolore, anche trovando degli appigli, come quello che ti ho detto, il tuo è un dolore illecito e come tale guardalo...non dovrebbe essere così grande.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Caro Daniele, sono d'accordo con te su quasi tutto. Non cercavo compassione da nessuno, non sono il tipo, credimi. Era solo un sfogo... Da egoista ( non c'é nessuna ironia in quello che scrivo). È chiaro che hai sofferto molto e non hai ancora risolto il tuo problema. Se ti serve abbattere chi è già abbattuto fai pure. A me cambia poco


ma egoista anche no.
Non stai togliendo spazio alla sua famiglia
Loro soffrono di più e a modo loro
Tu soffri per quel che rappresentava per te
Togliti dalla testa che non hai diritto a soffrire


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai detto familiare, se avessi detto amichetto no, io non do sostegno per un qualcosa che una persona deve imparare a vivere ed anche spesso, perchè tutti gli amici moriranno prima o poi e sono molti di più dei veri affetti, ci puoi stare male, ma se non si impara a dividere le cose in una certa maniera si finisce ben presto per impazzire. Cosa dovrei dire che in mio amico morì a 17 anni? Ho pianto, ma poi basta, e scusatemi un ragazzo che muore a 17 anni per tumore è davvero una cosa orribile.



ultimo ha scritto che questo non è pompefunebri.it
Quindi deduco che il dolore per una morte non sia contemplato negli argomenti
Daniele io soffro per le persone a cui voglio bene, non mezz'ora non un 'ora non un mese ma il tempo che il mio cuore ci rimette a rimarginare la ferita
E quando la ferita si riapre, soffro ancora, meno in maniera diversa ma soffro


----------



## oscuro (8 Marzo 2013)

*Ciao*



l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta. Avevo bisogno dopo tanti mesi di silenzio di raccontare a qualcuno la mia storia, così come è stata.
> Sono stata fortunata: a 18 anni ho incontrato l'uomo della mia vita. E' durato solo due anni ma per i successivi 20 ci siamo rincorsi e desiderati (a turno), senza mai confessarlo reciprocamente. Lui è stato un amore ma anche un caro amico. Negli anni entrambi abbiamo creato due famiglie con figli. A settembre 2011, non so perchè qualcosa è scattato. Dopo 20 anni ci siamo ritrovati e voi non immaginate che cosa è stato per noi...
> 
> E poi...
> ...


Ho letto questo 3d stamattina presto,non son riuscito a rispondere,troppa tristezza,troppi ricordi,troppo tutto!Poi mi son soffermato su una frase:sei stata fortunata,hai incontrato l'uomo della tua vita,ma non hai passato con lui la tua di vita....!Ecco ma che fortuna è una fortuna così?Che senso ha incontrare la donna o l'uomo della nostra vita e passare insieme a loro una piccola parte della nostra vita?Viviamo una vita vera poi?


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta. Avevo bisogno dopo tanti mesi di silenzio di raccontare a qualcuno la mia storia, così come è stata.
> Sono stata fortunata: a 18 anni ho incontrato l'uomo della mia vita. E' durato solo due anni ma per i successivi 20 ci siamo rincorsi e desiderati (a turno), senza mai confessarlo reciprocamente. Lui è stato un amore ma anche un caro amico. Negli anni entrambi abbiamo creato due famiglie con figli. A settembre 2011, non so perchè qualcosa è scattato. Dopo 20 anni ci siamo ritrovati e voi non immaginate che cosa è stato per noi...
> 
> E poi...
> ...


Si è distratto. Quando si sta in moto non bisogna pensare a certe cose. Solo alla strada, anche se è difficile. Fortunatamente non si è fatto male, mi pare. 

Evidentemente l'incidente ha interrotto il sogno ad occhi aperti e lo ha riporatato alla realtà, bruscamente. Un male benefico forse, per entrambi.

Che casino. Non mi riferisco a voi, dico in generale.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Si è distratto. Quando si sta in moto non bisogna pensare a certe cose. Solo alla strada, anche se è difficile. Fortunatamente non si è fatto male, mi pare.
> 
> Evidentemente l'incidente ha interrotto il sogno ad occhi aperti e lo ha riporatato alla realtà, bruscamente. Un male benefico forse, per entrambi.
> 
> Che casino. Non mi riferisco a voi, dico in generale.


E' morto


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Daniele io soffro per le persone a cui voglio bene, non mezz'ora non un 'ora non un mese ma il tempo che il mio cuore ci rimette a rimarginare la ferita
> E quando la ferita si riapre, soffro ancora, meno in maniera diversa ma soffro


QUesto è il modo sbagliato per prendere le cose, un modo che ad un certo punto ti porterà ad una situazione orribile, ma come dico, io ho dovuto viverle di già parecchie situazioni del genere e forse per questo ho capito che bisogna avere una exit strategy ad un dolore che se non gestisci ti uccide. Non è una scusa il definirsi sensibili, io sono sensibile, ma non posso pensare di dover soffrire ogni volta che succede qualcosa di male ad un mio amico.


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' morto


Cristo santo. Chiedo scusa, umilmente. Spesso non leggo l'intero thread, avevo letto solo del banale incidente.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUesto è il modo sbagliato per prendere le cose, un modo che ad un certo punto ti porterà ad una situazione orribile, ma come dico, io ho dovuto viverle di già parecchie situazioni del genere e forse per questo ho capito che bisogna avere una exit strategy ad un dolore che se non gestisci ti uccide. Non è una scusa il definirsi sensibili, io sono sensibile, ma non posso pensare di dover soffrire ogni volta che succede *qualcosa di male ad un mio amico*.


Io si. E non vorrei cambiare mai


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io si. E non vorrei cambiare mai


Non temere, cambierai, perchè dovrai scegliere se vivere o soffrire per chi comunque non c'è più...quando il tempo passa ed il proprio cimitero personale si riempie in maniera orribile, forse è il caso di soffermarsi su quello che ci serve per vivere, se poi tu riesci a seppellire i tuoi morti, soffire ed uscirne fuori indenne sempre, meglio per te, pochi ce la fanno.


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele, il rosso è mio, non è punitivo, ma solamente rafforza il mio punto di vista. Continui a dire ancora bestialità, per il mio modo di vedere. Chi tradisce non è da macello. è la vita. puoi non perdonare il tuo tradimento, ma non puoi giudicare quello degli altri, inizialmente perchè non ne conosci la storia e gli eventi che hanno spinto una persona a tradire. Mettiti il cuore in pace. PERDONA, vivrai meglio. 

la mia verità, senza rancore, spero.


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

mi sono riletta ... spiego proprio male ...


prendi quel dolore in più ... in mano ... e guardati in torno ...

è bruttissimo ... ma quel dolore, lo stai risparmiando ad altri ... 

bruttissimo ... riconoscere ciò difronte alla perdita di una persone ...

veramente mi dispiace ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho letto questo 3d stamattina presto,non son riuscito a rispondere,troppa tristezza,troppi ricordi,troppo tutto!Poi mi son soffermato su una frase:sei stata fortunata,hai incontrato l'uomo della tua vita,ma non hai passato con lui la tua di vita....!Ecco ma che fortuna è una fortuna così?Che senso ha incontrare la donna o l'uomo della nostra vita e passare insieme a loro una piccola parte della nostra vita?*Viviamo una vita vera poi?*


io sono stata una di quella che l'ha reputata fortunata, per cui cerco di rispondere a questa domanda per quello che è il mio sentimento
ogni volta che condivido sentimenti con una persona la mia vita diventa un pò più vera, a volte...in certi fortunati casi, è diventata molto più vera


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> ...*del resto reputo che soffrire sia un inutile esercizio di stile per chi non ha sofferto mai*.


la prima parte della frase non la commento proprio. non vale la pena. ma sul neretto ti prego dimmi che era autoironia!.. ti prego...


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Daniele, il rosso è mio, non è punitivo, ma solamente rafforza il mio punto di vista. Continui a dire ancora bestialità, per il mio modo di vedere. Chi tradisce non è da macello. è la vita. puoi non perdonare il tuo tradimento, ma non puoi giudicare quello degli altri, inizialmente perchè non ne conosci la storia e gli eventi che hanno spinto una persona a tradire. Mettiti il cuore in pace. PERDONA, vivrai meglio.
> 
> la mia verità, senza rancore, spero.


Ciao,

scusa ... rispondo io ...

tante cose fanno parte della vita ... ma ciò non significa che siano giuste ...

diamo il peso giusto ... un tradimento fa male, perciò non può essere qualcosa di buono ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se muore un mio amico non la predo così...visto che è successo. Il dolore è solo per le persone veramente care e forse sono una o due nella vita, il resto rimane nel limbo delle emozioni che possono essere scavalcate. Come ho detto, soffrirei per la morte di mia madre, della mia compagna o di un figlio se l'avessi...del resto reputo che soffrire sia un inutile esercizio di stile per chi non ha sofferto mai.



Dani sei cosi sciocco....

Sono passati quasi due anni   dalla morte per incidente d'auto  
di un ragazzo, giovane amico di mia nipote con cui avevo per lo più 
rapporti blandi ....
 una morte  talmente assurda 
stetti male per molto tempo non potevo capacitarmi di questa cosa 
eppure per me non era nessuno 
solo un ragazzo che vedevo speciale ...
pensaci...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Daniele, il rosso è mio, non è punitivo, ma solamente rafforza il mio punto di vista. Continui a dire ancora bestialità, per il mio modo di vedere. Chi tradisce non è da macello. è la vita. puoi non perdonare il tuo tradimento, ma non puoi giudicare quello degli altri, inizialmente perchè non ne conosci la storia e gli eventi che hanno spinto una persona a tradire. Mettiti il cuore in pace. PERDONA, vivrai meglio.
> 
> la mia verità, senza rancore, spero.



quotone. :up:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io sono stata una di quella che l'ha reputata fortunata, per cui cerco di rispondere a questa domanda per quello che è il mio sentimento
> ogni volta che condivido sentimenti con una persona la mia vita diventa un pò più vera, a volte...in certi fortunati casi, è diventata molto più vera


Quoto non posso approvarti


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Daniele, il rosso è mio, non è punitivo, ma solamente rafforza il mio punto di vista. Continui a dire ancora bestialità, per il mio modo di vedere. Chi tradisce non è da macello. è la vita. puoi non perdonare il tuo tradimento, ma non puoi giudicare quello degli altri, inizialmente perchè non ne conosci la storia e gli eventi che hanno spinto una persona a tradire. Mettiti il cuore in pace. PERDONA, vivrai meglio.
> 
> la mia verità, senza rancore, spero.


Mi spiace, per me i traditori sono come i truffatori, i ladri, i violentatori e via dicendo, quindi diciamo che la vita è questa...ma così non va bene. Posso giudicare il tradimento di chiunque, come posso giudicare i furti e le violenze del mondo, perchè con questa frase noi stiamo nella totale indifferenza di che merda sta diventando il mondo, ogni persona è legata solo al proprio praticello e tutti giustifichiamo fino ad un certo punto il malfatto degli altri...perchè così giustifichiamo o rendiamo giustificabili i nostri futuri atti. Oh, succede di sbagliare e l'importante è pagarne in piano le cosenguenze senza nascondersi, non dire "lo fanno tutti, è da giustificare". Io non giustifico in nessun modo il furto, ne la truffa ne la violenza e ne il tradimento, non esistono gradi di accettabilità, perchè allora l'asticella sarebbe mobile e dipendente dalla quantità di violenza che io sono capace di reggere. Non c'è giustificazione alcuna per ogniuno di quegli atti, poi io ho perdonato il tradimento...non ho perdonato il trattamento da merdaccia che ho dovuto subire nel dopo e che mi ha portato ad un evidente esaurimento nervoso, quello è un danno e non lo perdono.


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> scusa ... rispondo io ...
> 
> ...


cara, ....................

mi mostri dove ho detto che è .... "qualcosa di buono".......

io dò il peso ad ogni esperienza, ......... le corna non hanno lo stesso peso di una scomparsa.

....  Non diciamo castronerie ....

non aggiungo altri  puntini perchè mi pare superfluo.

Lui.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dani sei cosi sciocco....
> 
> Sono passati quasi due anni   dalla morte per incidente d'auto
> di un ragazzo, giovane amico di mia nipote con cui avevo per lo più
> ...


Così ha sofferto quella puttana della mia ex, giusto 2 settimane prima di condannarmi alla mia morte. Era morto il fratello di una sua conoscente (minchia che lontananza) in una curva vicino a casa sua per colpa di una battona che ha attraversato dove non doveva. Che sofferenza che aveva per un ragazzo che è morto giovane, ma pure quella puttanaccia non ha avuto sofferenza per una persona con 10 anni in più a cui ha tolto la vita, motivo per cui io di queste stronzate di empatia e così via non ci credo, la vedo più come un dolore da avere perchè si dice che bisogna provare dolore...ma poi quando si è causa di dolore nessuno soffre davvero per lo stronzone di turno.


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cara, ....................
> 
> mi mostri dove ho detto che è .... "qualcosa di buono".......
> 
> ...


Ciao

Allora scusa, ho frainteso completamente ...

Mi sembrava infatti un pò strano.

Sienne


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Così ha sofferto quella puttana della mia ex, giusto 2 settimane prima di condannarmi alla mia morte. Era morto il fratello di una sua conoscente (minchia che lontananza) in una curva vicino a casa sua per colpa di una battona che ha attraversato dove non doveva. Che sofferenza che aveva per un ragazzo che è morto giovane, ma pure quella puttanaccia non ha avuto sofferenza per una persona con 10 anni in più a cui ha tolto la vita, motivo per cui io di queste stronzate di empatia e così via non ci credo, la vedo più come un dolore da avere perchè si dice che bisogna provare dolore...ma poi quando si è causa di dolore nessuno soffre davvero per lo stronzone di turno.



Libero di pensarla come vuoi...


----------



## l'atra metà del cielo (8 Marzo 2013)

*Commento*

Daniele, accetto giudizi sul mio tradimento, non sulla mia sofferenza che non conosci minimamente! 
Come non conosci la mia storia. Ma leggo che è una tua tendenza dare giudizi un po' su tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ripeto, ci sono passata (anche se non si trattava della morte).....so esattamente cosa provi e ti ribadusco che se non ci fosse stato questo forum sarei esplosa e non so cosa sarebbe successo di me
> Quindi resta e sfogati
> *La maggioranza di noi ha un cuore*


Più che il cuore, l'importante è avere il cervello.


----------



## l'atra metà del cielo (8 Marzo 2013)

*Grazie*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ripeto, ci sono passata (anche se non si trattava della morte).....so esattamente cosa provi e ti ribadusco che se non ci fosse stato questo forum sarei esplosa e non so cosa sarebbe successo di me
> Quindi resta e sfogati
> La maggioranza di noi ha un cuore


Davvero per la comprensione. In questi mesi sono stata così sola ( so già che daniele dirà che me lo merito, ma so anche che non è vero) che sentire qualcuno che sa che cosa ho passato è di conforto


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta. Avevo bisogno dopo tanti mesi di silenzio di raccontare a qualcuno la mia storia, così come è stata.
> Sono stata fortunata: a 18 anni ho incontrato l'uomo della mia vita. E' durato solo due anni ma per i successivi 20 ci siamo rincorsi e desiderati (a turno), senza mai confessarlo reciprocamente. Lui è stato un amore ma anche un caro amico. Negli anni entrambi abbiamo creato due famiglie con figli. A settembre 2011, non so perchè qualcosa è scattato. Dopo 20 anni ci siamo ritrovati e voi non immaginate che cosa è stato per noi...
> 
> E poi...
> ...


ciao, l'argomento è delicato e ti dirò cosa penso.

mi dispiace per la tua perdita, e nessuno dovrebbe dirti quanto devi soffrire o meno.  daniele in questo va in fallo. saprai tu quanto come e dove soffrire e per quanto a lungo.  prenditi i tuoi tempi, non c'è problema.

tema egoismo: sei in fallo tu, sei stata una persona molto egoista come tutte quelle che tradiscono e danno i loro affetti e le loro emozioni ad altre persone sottraendole al compagno e marito che invece ne ha bisogno tanto quanto il tuo amante.
non solo, immagino che tutt'ora tu, con il peso che porti, possa dare ben poco affetto  al tuo compagno ed ai tuoi figli.
allora forse è il momento di tornare ad essere moglie e madre giusto per dare un senso alla tua vita.

immagino che sia proprio il tuo compagno, al quale tu dovresti dare tutta te stessa per far perdonare le tue mancanze di anni, che ora segue te, e ti sta vicino, e cerca di capirti e comprenderti e darti il suo appoggio, ed aiutarti.
pensa che beffa. cornuto mazziato e anche umiliato.

raccontagli un po' la tua storiella dell'amore della tua vita, poi vediamo se la tua vita diventa migliore o peggiore di ora dopo che hai perduto anche ciò che ti resta del quale non riesci a cogliere il valore.

mi hai portato moltissima tristezza con il tuo messaggio.


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091262 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao, l'argomento è delicato e ti dirò cosa penso.
> 
> mi dispiace per la tua perdita, e nessuno dovrebbe dirti quanto devi soffrire o meno.  daniele in questo va in fallo. saprai tu quanto come e dove soffrire e per quanto a lungo.  prenditi i tuoi tempi, non c'è problema.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

hai portato a termine il mio pensiero ...

c'è un lutto ... con delle consegeunze ... 

perciò dico ... versa l'attenzione ora verso la tua famiglia ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Davvero per la comprensione. In questi mesi sono stata così sola ( so già che daniele dirà che me lo merito, ma so anche che non è vero) che sentire qualcuno che sa che cosa ho passato è di conforto



:abbraccio:


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io le corna le porto cla...
> io il dolore l'ho sentito eccome...
> minchia se l'ho sentito..
> ma quello di daniele si è trasformato in ossessione e cattiveria..e non va bene..
> ...


Ciao Annuccia,

non fraintendere ora le mie parole ... 

parto, dal presupposto, che non hai capito il messaggio di Daniele.

lui lo definisce eroe, non perché ha ucciso ... ma per il simbolo, messaggio che ci sta dietro ... 

cioè ... il tradimento può scaturare un dolore talmente grande, che si arriva anche ad uccidere. 


perché detto come lo riporti tu ... scusa ... sarebbe un pericolo pubblico ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091262 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao, l'argomento è delicato e ti dirò cosa penso.
> 
> mi dispiace per la tua perdita, e nessuno dovrebbe dirti quanto devi soffrire o meno. daniele in questo va in fallo. saprai tu quanto come e dove soffrire e per quanto a lungo. prenditi i tuoi tempi, non c'è problema.
> 
> ...


Primo grassetto: vero
Rosso: ma anche no....
Secondo grassetto: chi te lo dice?


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Davvero per la comprensione. In questi mesi sono stata così sola ( so già che daniele dirà che me lo merito, ma so anche che non è vero) che sentire qualcuno che sa che cosa ho passato è di conforto



Non preoccuparti non sei sola adesso...
hai fatto bene a venire qui..
anch'io ho trovato sfogo..
ci siamo noi.
Oggi in pausa pranzo ho pensato a quello che ti è successo...
non sei sola.
Un abbraccio grande


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Annuccia,
> 
> non fraintendere ora le mie parole ...
> 
> ...



E ti sembra un messaggio da portare?
E arrivare ad uccidere fa di te (in senso figurato) qualcuno  migliore di me che ho tradito?
Chi fa questo va isolato come un qualunque comune assassino
Non esistono scuse ne giustificazioni a un omicidio. Io mi prendo la responsabilità di essere una traditrice, senza dare colpe a te,tu ti prendi la responsabilità di essere un assassino, e non addossi a me la colpa


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: vero
> Rosso: ma anche no....
> Secondo grassetto: chi te lo dice?


Farfalla, magari non te ne sei accorta, ma anche tu quando avevi la tua relazione toglievi qualcosa a tuo marito, a te non sembra? Pensaci bene che gli hai tolto di certo un paio di cosette e nel secondo, ma come pensi che una persona non possa far trasparire la prorpria tristezza o altro negli altri? Devi essere pazzo per non farlo e quindi la famiglia paga la morte dell'amante di lei...cioè loro che proprio sono i danneggiati dalla sua relazione.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: vero
> Rosso: ma anche no....
> Secondo grassetto: chi te lo dice?


non si può dare tutto a tutti, io la vedo così. chi tradisce trascura sempre il suo compagno di una vita. se non altro, certamente gli dedica meno tempo e questo è già un trascurare.  comunque so che è un pensiero non condivisibile.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ti sembra un messaggio da portare?
> E arrivare ad uccidere fa di te (in senso figurato) qualcuno  migliore di me che ho tradito?
> Chi fa questo va isolato come un qualunque comune assassino
> Non esistono scuse ne giustificazioni a un omicidio. Io mi prendo la responsabilità di essere una traditrice, senza dare colpe a te,tu ti prendi la responsabilità di essere un assassino, e non addossi a me la colpa


No, ma quelle persone evidentmente ti hanno dato un exemplum di quello che può succedere tradendo...poi non dire che non può succedere a te, perchè lo diceva anche chi ci è morto, sai?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, magari non te ne sei accorta, ma anche tu quando avevi la tua relazione toglievi qualcosa a tuo marito, a te non sembra? Pensaci bene che gli hai tolto di certo un paio di cosette e nel secondo, ma come pensi che una persona non possa far trasparire la prorpria tristezza o altro negli altri? Devi essere pazzo per non farlo e quindi la famiglia paga la morte dell'amante di lei...cioè loro che proprio sono i danneggiati dalla sua relazione.


Io ho pianto sola per mesi, mi sono imposta di farlo solo quando ero sola.
A mio marito ho tolto davvero poco te l'assicuro. Avrei potuto dare le craniate contro il muro e invece sono stata molto più presente proprio per evitare che qualcuno si accorgesse del mio dolore
Ho dovuto ascoltare persone parlare di quella disgrazia e reagire quasi con indifferenza, o comunque con un dispiacere composto quando avrei voluto urlare


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091280 ha detto:
			
		

> non si può dare tutto a tutti, io la vedo così. chi tradisce trascura sempre il suo compagno di una vita. se non altro, certamente gli dedica meno tempo e questo è già un trascurare. comunque so che è un pensiero non condivisibile.


Non lo so. Io non ho cambiato le mie abitudini. Il tempo lo sottraevo alle mie attività non alla mia famiglia. 
non mi sto giustificando, so benissimo che quello che ho fatto è sbagliato e so che anche il mio pensiero può non essere condivisibile


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho pianto sola per mesi, mi sono imposta di farlo solo quando ero sola.
> A mio marito ho tolto davvero poco te l'assicuro. Avrei potuto dare le craniate contro il muro e invece sono stata molto più presente proprio per evitare che qualcuno si accorgesse del mio dolore
> Ho dovuto ascoltare persone parlare di quella disgrazia e reagire quasi con indifferenza, o comunque con un dispiacere composto quando avrei voluto urlare


purtroppo non contano solo i fatti e gli atteggiamenti.
ci sono molte persone dotate di sensibilità forse maggiore dell'ordinario che nell'interagire con le persone assimilano l'interiorità che queste gli trasmettono, molto più del semplice comportarsi.

tradotto, se ti presenti davanti a qualcuno dopo aver pianto da sola e lo fai con un bel sorriso, il sorriso non sarà mai bello quanto il sorriso di una donna che ha la serenità dentro.


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

ma io non ci posso credere

gente, fate attenzione a chi vi muore vicino, perchè potreste diventare tristi e la vostra tristezza poi la paga la famiglia!

:unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091262 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao, l'argomento è delicato e ti dirò cosa penso.
> 
> mi dispiace per la tua perdita, e nessuno dovrebbe dirti quanto devi soffrire o meno.  daniele in questo va in fallo. saprai tu quanto come e dove soffrire e per quanto a lungo.  prenditi i tuoi tempi, non c'è problema.
> 
> ...


ti ho approvato...
si ha dato tristezza anche a me ...
rispetto molto sentimenti , ma davvero guardare 
mio marito vederlo star male , perche un malessere trapela,
sta male per una cosa che neanche mi immagino o mi immagino ma non capisco a che punto ...
sapessi poi che questa cosa dura da 20anni 
mi sentirei un ripiego mi sentirei di aver sprecato 20anni di vita 
mi sentirei inutile in una vita che ama e ha sempre amato "l'altra metà del cielo "


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, ma quelle persone evidentmente ti hanno dato un exemplum di quello che può succedere tradendo...poi non dire che non può succedere a te, perchè lo diceva anche chi ci è morto, sai?


Io non dico che a me non può succedere. Io dico che se succede quell'assassino va rinchiuso senza scusanti e magari buttare via anche la chiave
Ma tanto in Italia non succede
Quindi leggittimiamo che esistono motivazioni che giustifichino un assassinio


----------



## lothar57 (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091280 ha detto:
			
		

> non si può dare tutto a tutti, io la vedo così. chi tradisce trascura sempre il suo compagno di una vita. se non altro, certamente gli dedica meno tempo e questo è già un trascurare. comunque so che è un pensiero non condivisibile.


assolutamente no.e ti verra'confermato dalle traditrici,quando leggeranno...certo io parto dal presupposto,che non ci sia di mezzo il maledetto amore.....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091285 ha detto:
			
		

> purtroppo non contano solo i fatti e gli atteggiamenti.
> ci sono molte persone dotate di sensibilità forse maggiore dell'ordinario che nell'interagire con le persone assimilano l'interiorità che queste gli trasmettono, molto più del semplice comportarsi.
> 
> *tradotto, se ti presenti davanti a qualcuno dopo aver pianto da sola e lo fai con un bel sorriso, il sorriso non sarà mai bello quanto il sorriso di una donna che ha la serenità dentro*.


Questo lo quoto
Forse mio marito non è un buon osservatore


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ti sembra un messaggio da portare?
> E arrivare ad uccidere fa di te (in senso figurato) qualcuno  migliore di me che ho tradito?
> Chi fa questo va isolato come un qualunque comune assassino
> Non esistono scuse ne giustificazioni a un omicidio. Io mi prendo la responsabilità di essere una traditrice, senza dare colpe a te,tu ti prendi la responsabilità di essere un assassino, e non addossi a me la colpa


Ciao,

???? Ci fai o ci sei ???

il messaggio è: ATTENZIONE, UN TRADIMENTO TI PUÒ MANDARE FUORI DI TESTA. 

non c'è nessun messaggio di migliore o peggiore ...

infatti, non esistono scuse difronte alla violenze!!! fisiche o psichiche che siano ...

infatti lo dici pure tu: ad ognuno le sue responsabilità ...

e così sia ... se hai tradito, dovresti pagare ... se hai ucciso anche ... 

Daniele ha preso un esempio estremo ... ti vuoi soffermare su ciò, per non dover vedere oltre? 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ???? Ci fai o ci sei ???
> 
> ...



No il messaggio che dai tu è quello che posso assolutamente condividere
Quello che da Daniele è che in aggiunta al tuo se uno ammazza ha le attenuanti del caso....


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io non ci posso credere
> 
> gente, fate attenzione a chi vi muore vicino, perchè potreste diventare tristi e la vostra tristezza poi la paga la famiglia!
> 
> :unhappy:


verde virtuale 
si la tristezza si percepisce...
fa male a chi ti vede e non sa ...
fa male a chi ti sta vicino 
me a te che tieni tutto dentro


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io non ci posso credere
> 
> gente, fate attenzione a chi vi muore vicino, perchè potreste diventare tristi e la vostra tristezza poi la paga la famiglia!
> 
> :unhappy:





lunapiena ha detto:


> verde virtuale
> si la tristezza si percepisce...
> fa male a chi ti vede e non sa ...
> fa male a chi ti sta vicino
> me a te che tieni tutto dentro



Scusa Free io ti ho letto ironica.... Sbaglio?


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> verde virtuale
> si la tristezza si percepisce...
> fa male a chi ti vede e non sa ...
> fa male a chi ti sta vicino
> me a te che tieni tutto dentro



ma a me 'sta cosa che uno in famiglia è tenuto a non mostrarsi mai triste, altrimenti la famiglia ne risente, mi pare una enorme cazzata

l'annullamento dell'individualità


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo lo quoto
> Forse mio marito non è un buon osservatore



Secondo me lo è fin troppo ...
scusa non voglio cominciare polemiche 
ma non mi sono trattenuta...


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta. Avevo bisogno dopo tanti mesi di silenzio di raccontare a qualcuno la mia storia, così come è stata.
> Sono stata fortunata: a 18 anni ho incontrato l'uomo della mia vita. E' durato solo due anni ma per i successivi 20 ci siamo rincorsi e desiderati (a turno), senza mai confessarlo reciprocamente. Lui è stato un amore ma anche un caro amico. Negli anni entrambi abbiamo creato due famiglie con figli. A settembre 2011, non so perchè qualcosa è scattato. Dopo 20 anni ci siamo ritrovati e voi non immaginate che cosa è stato per noi...
> 
> E poi...
> ...


La tua vera fortuna è che tutto questo si sia trasformato in un SEGRETO.
Non una fantasia, anche se ora ne ha tutte le caratteristiche. Un luogo, comune a tutti gli esseri umani, dove poter sentire la propria vita concludente.

Non credo ci sia bisogno di farti la morale, sei ripiombata nella realtà e, mi ripeto, forse l'accaduto non è stato solo un male. Nessuno può cancellare o toglierti i tuoi sogni, ma non puoi permetterti di fingere con i tuoi figli.


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Free io ti ho letto ironica.... Sbaglio?



non sbagli!

ma non è assurdo, secondo te?


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma a me 'sta cosa che uno in famiglia è tenuto a non mostrarsi mai triste, altrimenti la famiglia ne risente, mi pare una enorme cazzata
> 
> l'annullamento dell'individualità


Tant'è che la finzione è più deleteria e malcelata.


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> La tua vera fortuna è che tutto questo si sia trasformato in un SEGRETO.
> Non una fantasia, anche se ora ne ha tutte le caratteristiche. Un luogo, comune a tutti gli esseri umani, dove poter sentire la propria vita concludente.
> 
> Non credo ci sia bisogno di farti la morale, sei ripiombata nella realtà e, mi ripeto, forse l'accaduto non è stato solo un male. Nessuno può cancellare o toglierti i tuoi sogni, ma non puoi permetterti di fingere con i tuoi figli.



cioè?

l'amante morto è un segreto, e quindi tutto sommato meglio così?


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sa che voi vi indignate senza motivo, conoscete tutti Daniele, che altro vi devo dire? continuate.



INFATTI, mi sarei stupita se Daniele avesse espresso solidarietà verso traditori.

Può avere, come tutti noi, molti difetti, ma non è ipocrita. Spesso, davanti alla morte, lo si diventa, tutti santi, dopo!


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> cioè?
> 
> l'amante morto è un segreto, e quindi tutto sommato meglio così?


E' un segreto come lo è sempre stato. Ma ora è diverso.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io non ci posso credere
> 
> gente, fate attenzione a chi vi muore vicino, perchè potreste diventare tristi e la vostra tristezza poi la paga la famiglia!
> 
> :unhappy:


non hai colto o non hai letto bene,
parliamo di problemi che in una famiglia possono crearsi quando uno dei due coniugi tradisce.


di solito, quando ci si inserisce in un discorso, è meglio spendere qualche minuto per leggere con attenzione.


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E' un segreto come lo è sempre stato. Ma ora è diverso.



ah, certo

uno dei due depositari del segreto, se lo è portato nella tomba...è questa la "fortuna"?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Secondo me lo è fin troppo ...
> scusa non voglio cominciare polemiche
> ma non mi sono trattenuta...



Senza nessun polemica, mi rendo conto che hai avuto buoni suggerimenti.....
Non mi sono trattenuta nemmeno io


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> non sbagli!
> 
> ma non è assurdo, secondo te?



Assolutamente si.:up:


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091308 ha detto:
			
		

> non hai colto o non hai letto bene,
> parliamo di problemi che in una famiglia possono crearsi quando uno dei due coniugi tradisce.
> 
> 
> di solito, quando ci si inserisce in un discorso, è meglio spendere qualche minuto per leggere con attenzione.



veramente qui si parlava di un caso particolarissimo di tradimento, ovvero quando l'amante muore

di solito, quando ci si inserisce in una discussione, "Lui", è meglio spendere qualche minuto per leggere con attenzione.


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

no, sicuramente no. 

fortuna intesa come possibilità ... per vedere e apprezzare quello che ha ...

sienne


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente si.:up:



mi conforti!:mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> lui é morto (e sto pensando ai figli) ...
> 
> ...



E io alla moglie se lo scoprisse, inutile, ognuno di noi valuta le cose in base alle esperienze di vita vissuta.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E io alla moglie se lo scoprisse, inutile, ognuno di noi valuta le cose in base alle esperienze di vita vissuta.


Vero
E' anche vero che non sta scirtto da nessuna parte che lei non pensi al dolore della moglie
Non mi sembra che sia stata citata........



Scusate ancora, troppo conivolta per riuscire a contenermi.....
Meglio che mollo sto 3d


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2013)

Condoglianze.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma a me 'sta cosa che uno in famiglia è tenuto a non mostrarsi mai triste, altrimenti la famiglia ne risente, mi pare una enorme cazzata
> 
> l'annullamento dell'individualità



Asp...
io non ho detto di non mostrarsi triste anzi è giusto mostrare tutto...
il fatto è vedere triste qualcuno a cui sei legato chiedere magari che succede 
se già non lo capisci da solo/la perchè chi vive con te non è completamente stupido/da...
e magari come risposta hai :
_niente è un periodo un pò cosi
_oppure _ 
sono stanca /co 
_oppure qualsiasi altra scusa ,scusa perchè la verità non si può dire ...
chi vive con te si fa in quattro per farti stare meglio per non vederti cosi ,e lasciando da parte i figli
che dovrebbero essere sempre nel tuo cuore e testa , un marito /moglie compagna/gno  che non sa che 
nella testa e nel cuore hai un'altro/tra e tutto quello che ti ritrovo a fare è inutile 
perchè non serve a far star meglio perchè per far star meglio in quel periodo non servi tu ma un'altro/tra...


----------



## Fantastica (8 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Sono stata fortunata Non l'ho mai più visto. Però mi dico che sono stata fortuna a essere stata la donna della sua vita.


  L'hai detto. E' stato amore? E' stato amore. Oso dire che PER QUESTO è finito. Sei davvero fortunata e non sto scherzando. Ripetilo ogni giorno, nella memoria dei momenti felici trascorsi con lui. Accettare il destino e ricavarne senso: questo è essere fortunati. A te il destino ha evitato solo il futuro, cioè qualcosa che non esiste, nemmeno se resti vivo. E ti ha regalato un amore. Non è da tutti. Ciao.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senza nessun polemica, mi rendo conto che hai avuto buoni suggerimenti.....
> Non mi sono trattenuta nemmeno io




mi spiace e tutto da come scrivi ...
Non prendermi per un'altra 
non ho bisogno di suggerimenti esterni 
non vivo per il forum quando sono fuori forum...

senza polemica ...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *mi spiace e tutto da come scrivi ...
> *Non prendermi per un'altra
> non ho bisogno di suggerimenti esterni
> non vivo per il forum quando sono fuori forum...
> ...


non ho capito il grassetto

Non ti prendo per nessun altra. Se usi le stesse parole o gli stessi concetti il dubbio mi viene.....


senza polemica.......


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente qui si parlava di un caso particolarissimo di tradimento, ovvero quando l'amante muore
> 
> di solito, quando ci si inserisce in una discussione, "Lui", è meglio spendere qualche minuto per leggere con attenzione.


allora mettiamola così, Io ho parlato solo del caso tradimento, non del caso morte.

in questo specifico caso dove chi è morto è l'amante, mostrarsi triste va bene, anche a lungo. non c'è nulla di male. 

ma poi se la situazione si protrae nel tempo in tale e tanta portata come in questo caso dove chi ha creato il topic parla di depressione, ecco che mi induce a pensare che di fondo non si stia sentendo la sola mancaza umana e fisica di questa persona ma bensì che abbiano preso rilevanza concetti quali: 

sentirsi prigionieri di una vita che non si vuole e irrealizzabilità della vita sempre desiderata.

non solo, si parla di depressione, e quindi non riguarda più solo te ma coinvolge anche tuo marito, i tuoi figli, e tutti quelli che ti stanno vicino.
ha un senso coinvolgere tutti nella complessità del proprio egoismo? 
e, hai letto bene stiamo parlando di una morte avvenuta 9 mesi fa. 

e pensa se queste persone sapessero che la depressione deriva dal fatto che la moglie sta vivendo una vita che non vuole più e non voleva più e che ciò che le dava felicità non erano i suoi figli, non era suo marito nè i suoi amici, ma il suo amante che non c'è più.

esagero senza alcun dubbio. però a me questa situazione mi inquieta molto.

alla fine tutto scaturisce dalla mancanca di coraggio nell' intraprendere percorsi chiari e coerenti


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Asp...
> *io non ho detto di non mostrarsi triste anzi è giusto mostrare tutto...*
> il fatto è vedere triste qualcuno a cui sei legato chiedere magari che succede
> se già non lo capisci da solo/la perchè chi vive con te non è completamente stupido/da...
> ...



ma nemmeno mostrare tutto...
ogni persona dovrebbe riuscire (o almeno provarci) a comportarsi con equilibrio, anche in famiglia ed anche di fronte ad accadimenti molto gravi, senza però sentire una sorta di "dovere" verso chicchessia
tenere i nervi saldi, insomma, ma per se stessi in primis


----------



## oscuro (8 Marzo 2013)

*farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> non ho capito il grassetto
> 
> Non ti prendo per nessun altra. Se usi le stesse parole o gli stessi concetti il dubbio mi viene.....
> 
> ...


Ti viene il dubbio?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma nemmeno mostrare tutto...
> ogni persona dovrebbe riuscire (o almeno provarci) a comportarsi con equilibrio, anche in famiglia ed anche di fronte ad accadimenti molto gravi, senza però sentire una sorta di "dovere" verso chicchessia
> tenere i nervi saldi, insomma, ma per se stessi in primis



Riquoto


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091334 ha detto:
			
		

> *allora mettiamola così, Io ho parlato solo del caso tradimento, non del caso morte.
> 
> *in questo specifico caso dove chi è morto è l'amante, mostrarsi triste va bene, anche a lungo. non c'è nulla di male.
> 
> ...


Allora stavamo facendo discorsi diversi


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E io alla moglie se lo scoprisse, inutile, ognuno di noi valuta le cose in base alle esperienze di vita vissuta.



Mi tiro fuori da questo discorso, troppa ipocrisia, troppa falsità, troppi ot in un contesto dove sembra essere Daniele OT, quando invece è tutto il contrario. 

Se ne tiri fuori chi la pensa come me, d'altronde al momento siamo su pompefunebri.it  

Ma lo avevo già scritto, mea culpa mea grandissima culpa. Ad minchiam.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti viene il dubbio?:rotfl:


non volevo essere polemica:mrgreen:

Meno male che sei arrivato
Altro che di terapia ho bisogno oggi


----------



## oscuro (8 Marzo 2013)

*farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> non volevo essere polemica:mrgreen:
> 
> Meno male che sei arrivato
> Altro che di terapia ho bisogno oggi


Farfy tutto bene?


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho capito il grassetto
> 
> Non ti prendo per nessun altra. Se usi le stesse parole o gli stessi concetti il dubbio mi viene.....
> 
> ...



nel senso che mi sono fatta un'idea 
da come descrivi la tua storia  ...e  di conseguenza basandomi su altre coppie che hanno avuto 
le stesse esperienze ...
Ma dò sempre il beneficio del dubbio  nulla è assoluto...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfy tutto bene?



Pesantino questo 3d per me........


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi tiro fuori da questo discorso, troppa ipocrisia, troppa falsità, troppi ot in un contesto dove sembra essere Daniele OT, quando invece è tutto il contrario.
> 
> Se ne tiri fuori chi la pensa come me, d'altronde al momento siamo su pompefunebri.it
> 
> Ma lo avevo già scritto, mea culpa mea grandissima culpa. Ad minchiam.


Ciao,

ti seguo ...

sienne


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091334 ha detto:
			
		

> allora mettiamola così, Io ho parlato solo del caso tradimento, non del caso morte.
> 
> in questo specifico caso dove chi è morto è l'amante, mostrarsi triste va bene, anche a lungo. non c'è nulla di male.
> 
> ...


tu mi hai detto di leggere meglio...

comunque, oltre a quello che ho già risposto a Luna, aggiungo che la depressione è appunto (anche) mancanza di equilibrio e nervi saldi, e può nascere anche da altri fatti, come ad es. la perdita del lavoro o chissà che altro


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pesantino questo 3d per me........


hai un contratto che ti vincola qui?


----------



## oscuro (8 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Pesantino questo 3d per me........


Credo sia pesante un pò per tutti...drammatico!


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma nemmeno mostrare tutto...
> ogni persona dovrebbe riuscire (o almeno provarci) a comportarsi con equilibrio, anche in famiglia ed anche di fronte ad accadimenti molto gravi, senza però sentire una sorta di "dovere" verso chicchessia
> tenere i nervi saldi, insomma, ma per se stessi in primis



nervi saldi ok...
poi io parlo per me 
sono molto espansiva non riesco a trattenere nulla 
il mio stato d'animo si vede lontano un miglio...
e visto che quando 
sto male 
sto bene 
sono triste ,felice , infelice ,agitata 
prendo il primo che mi capita a tiro sfacassandogli i maroni 
ho piacere di condividere anche le emozioni degli altri...


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai un contratto che ti vincola qui?



sì, mi quota 2 volte sì e una no

dato che mi accade molto di rado, lascia fare:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai un contratto che ti vincola qui?



No hai ragione
sono leggermente masochista
Ma nonostante mi sono scollegata almeno 5 volte continuo a ricollegarmi.......
Mea culpa


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nervi saldi ok...
> poi io parlo per me
> sono molto espansiva non riesco a trattenere nulla
> il mio stato d'animo si vede lontano un miglio...
> ...



io no, affatto
e ci sono "segreti" che mi porterò via con me


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero
> E' anche vero che non sta scirtto da nessuna parte che lei non pensi al dolore della moglie
> Non mi sembra che sia stata citata........
> 
> ...



Verso la moglie può avere sensi di colpa. Dovrebbe scriverlo lei.  Come non ha scritto se ne ha verso suo marito.

Mi sembra concentrata, per ora, sul suo di dolore. Mi spiace chiunque soffra, ma mi fa più pena la moglie di lui che piange probabilmente un marito che pensava la amasse.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Verso la moglie può avere sensi di colpa. Dovrebbe scriverlo lei. Come non ha scritto se ne ha verso suo marito.
> 
> Mi sembra concentrata, per ora, sul suo di dolore. Mi spiace chiunque soffra, ma mi fa più pena la moglie di lui che piange probabilmente un marito che pensava la amasse.


A me spiace per entrambe e soprattutto per lui che non c'è più
Da amanti non si ha diritto a nulla ed è assolutamente giusto così.
Però almeno il soffrire per la morte o la malattia concediamolo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091262 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao, l'argomento è delicato e ti dirò cosa penso.
> 
> mi dispiace per la tua perdita, e nessuno dovrebbe dirti quanto devi soffrire o meno.  daniele in questo va in fallo. saprai tu quanto come e dove soffrire e per quanto a lungo.  prenditi i tuoi tempi, non c'è problema.
> 
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: vero
> Rosso: ma anche no....
> Secondo grassetto: chi te lo dice?



farfalla, come sei gentile nel commentare queste castronerie della peggior specie


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Verso la moglie può avere sensi di colpa. Dovrebbe scriverlo lei.  Come non ha scritto se ne ha verso suo marito.
> 
> Mi sembra concentrata, per ora, sul suo di dolore.* Mi spiace chiunque soffra, ma mi fa più pena la moglie di lui che piange probabilmente un marito che pensava la amasse*.




Si appunto....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091280 ha detto:
			
		

> non si può dare tutto a tutti, io la vedo così. chi tradisce trascura sempre il suo compagno di una vita. se non altro, certamente gli dedica meno tempo e questo è già un trascurare.  comunque so che è un pensiero non condivisibile.



molto "non condivisibile"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma a me 'sta cosa che uno in famiglia è tenuto a non mostrarsi mai triste, altrimenti la famiglia ne risente, mi pare una enorme cazzata
> 
> l'annullamento dell'individualità


infatti

ma dipende da cosa dipende quella tristezza
se è dovuta in qualche modo all'amante anch'io sono d'accordo che non debbano pagarla i figli


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No hai ragione
> sono leggermente masochista
> Ma nonostante mi sono scollegata almeno 5 volte continuo a ricollegarmi.......
> Mea culpa


tesoro, non devi andare via, piangerei, devi abbandonare questo orribile, per il tema trattato, 3D. io vado al club.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi tiro fuori da questo discorso, *troppa ipocrisia, troppa falsità,* troppi ot in un contesto dove sembra essere Daniele OT, quando invece è tutto il contrario.
> 
> Se ne tiri fuori chi la pensa come me, d'altronde al momento siamo su pompefunebri.it
> 
> Ma lo avevo già scritto, mea culpa mea grandissima culpa. Ad minchiam.



quando gli altri esprimono idee diverse dalle tue diventano falsi e ipocriti

tirati fuori, sì, è meglio


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No il messaggio che dai tu è quello che posso assolutamente condividere
> Quello che da Daniele è che in aggiunta al tuo se uno ammazza ha le attenuanti del caso....


mai scritto, mai detto, lo hai dedotto te da quello che pensi di me sai? Sienne ha colto in pieno il significato di quella iperbole che comunque imperbole non è poi tanto, avendo in galera alcuni omicidi/e per via di un tradimento. Sono esempi di vita vissuta, di quello che può succedere e che devi mettere in conto che succeda, quindi: se tradisci puoi anche morire, se lo metti in conto bene, sei consapevole della realtà che può accadere con una piccola percentuale di possibilità.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quando gli altri esprimono idee diverse dalle tue diventano falsi e ipocriti
> 
> tirati fuori, sì, è meglio



:mrgreen: Si vede che non mi conosci. M:mrgreen:i tiro fuori per quelle persone che sanno, per quelle persone che spesso mi dicono ma fregatene.

Di certo non me ne tiro fuori da chi mi ha ultimamente letto e rode per fazione. :rotfl:Ma io tvb lo stesso. Soltant che me dv pur difender dal momentos no che hai pour le fazionament vusavècompri madamuselle. :mrgreen:

Su su che sono alla fin fine un buontempone e dovresti saperlo, :rotfl::bacio:

Non massacrarmi.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> mai scritto, mai detto, lo hai dedotto te da quello che pensi di me sai? Sienne ha colto in pieno il significato di quella iperbole che comunque imperbole non è poi tanto, avendo in galera alcuni omicidi/e per via di un tradimento. Sono esempi di vita vissuta, di quello che può succedere e che devi mettere in conto che succeda, quindi:* se tradisci *puoi anche morire, se lo metti in conto bene, sei consapevole della realtà che può accadere con una piccola percentuale di possibilità.


Se domani mio marito mi uccide. Tu diresti che in qualche modo me la sono cercata. Non è un'attenuante?


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti
> 
> ma dipende da cosa dipende quella tristezza
> se è dovuta *in qualche modo *all'amante anch'io sono d'accordo che non debbano pagarla i figli



qui non si tratta di un amante dispettoso, a meno che non vogliamo considerare la sua morte come un dispetto

secondo me la nostra amica sta passando un brutto periodo in generale, che non la farà risultare allegra in famiglia e nemmeno fuori, e che può riuscire a "controllare" mantenendo i nervi saldi, per il suo bene principalmente
ha bisogno di tempo, e i figli possono essere una forza per lei, mica un ostacolo al suo equilibrio


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> qui non si tratta di un amante dispettoso, a meno che non vogliamo considerare la sua morte come un dispetto
> 
> secondo me la nostra amica sta passando un brutto periodo in generale, che non la farà risultare allegra in famiglia e nemmeno fuori, e che può riuscire a "controllare" mantenendo i nervi saldi, per il suo bene principalmente
> ha bisogno di tempo,* e i figli possono essere una forza per le*i, mica un ostacolo al suo equilibrio


I miei lo sono stati
Ho passato serate intere nel lettone con il mio piccolo e con il grande quando riuscivo a convincerlo


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> I miei lo sono stati
> Ho passato serate intere nel lettone con il mio piccolo e con il grande quando riuscivo a convincerlo



ma infatti
io mi immagino la nostra amica immersa in pensieri foschi, che vede suo figlio che le sorride
non può che farle bene


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> qui non si tratta di un amante dispettoso, a meno che non vogliamo considerare la sua morte come un dispetto
> 
> secondo me la nostra amica *sta passando un brutto periodo in generale, che non la farà risultare allegra in famiglia e nemmeno fuori, e che può riuscire a "controllare" mantenendo i nervi saldi, *per il suo bene principalmente
> ha bisogno di tempo, e i figli possono essere una forza per lei, mica un ostacolo al suo equilibrio



la penso esattamente come te, e in più non la ritengo affatto meno in grado di dare affetto e attenzioni ai figli per questo suo segreto dolore
una mia osservazione:noto che i figli, in questa discussione come altrove, vengono trasformati in armi per scatenare i sensi di colpa, a livello affettivo ed emotivo
ma una madre sa se ha fatto il suo dovere con loro o no


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se domani mio marito mi uccide. Tu diresti che in qualche modo me la sono cercata. Non è un'attenuante?


No, andrebbe messo dentro comunque e la tua fine tu te la saresti cercata comunque sia, quindi il risultato di una tua scellerata azione porterebbe la vita via a te e a lui. Poi di certo lui non è fatto così, lui non lo farebbe mai, ma se lui si siucidasse dopo...come la prenderesti? hai mai valutato le conseguenze orribili del tuo gesto o anche tu come altri in quel momento eri solo a fare spaccate da paura senza pensare? Se eri conscia di tutto delle conseguenze possibili su di te e su di lui, allora bene, hai agito egoisticamente, se non ci hai pensato hai agito da stupida e basta.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ???? Ci fai o ci sei ???
> 
> ...



Daniele E' estremo. E dice pure un pacco di fesserie. Poi, OLTRE non c'è tutto sto gran vedere, che se arrivi alle violenze per un tradfimento subito, o anche ad uccidere, vuol dire che GIA' non stavi bene in partenza.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la penso esattamente come te, e in più non la ritengo affatto meno in grado di dare affetto e attenzioni ai figli per questo suo segreto dolore
> una mia osservazione:noto che i figli, in questa discussione come altrove, vengono trasformati in armi per scatenare i sensi di colpa, a livello affettivo ed emotivo
> ma una madre sa se ha fatto il suo dovere con loro o no


Ma certo, è chiaro che era talmente sofferente da non potersi sfogare e dar vita tramite Daniele a mille sofferenze non capite da lui stesso.....ora a convenienza sta subentrando in giro qualche figlio, e guarda caso! la sofferenza non è così grande da coinvolgere i figli nel suo malessere generale. tra poco subentra un marito ed una moglie... voi vedè che stiamo parlando di effetti del tradimento perpetrato? wuauu!

bla bla bla........ solo bla bla bla.

Il Divino.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo, è chiaro che era talmente sofferente da non potersi sfogare e dar vita tramite Daniele a mille sofferenze non capite da lui stesso.....ora a convenienza sta subentrando in giro qualche figlio, e guarda caso! la sofferenza non è così grande da coinvolgere i figli nel suo malessere generale. tra poco subentra un marito ed una moglie... voi vedè che stiamo parlando di effetti del tradimento perpetrato? wuauu!
> 
> bla bla bla........ solo bla bla bla.
> 
> Il Divino.



cla, tesoro

'sta settimana hai superato te stesso
hai fatto venire le piaghe da decubito pure a un maratoneta in corsa

:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daniele E' estremo. E dice pure un pacco di fesserie. Poi, OLTRE non c'è tutto sto gran vedere, che se arrivi alle violenze per un tradfimento subito, o anche ad uccidere, vuol dire che GIA' non stavi bene in partenza.



Cazzate.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cla, tesoro
> 
> 'sta settimana hai superato te stesso
> hai fatto venire le piaghe da decubito pure a un maratoneta in corsa
> ...



:risata::risata:finalmente ti stai calmando.

Ehm non rispondermi male. 

Mi spias per il tuo culetto, ma è bello senza il cubo? :mrgreen: quanto song scemo , sempre. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cazzate.


Si? Tipo che se il marito di Farfalla l'ammazzasse in un raptus vorrebbe dire che lei se la sarebbe cercata, è vero, no? E farebbe anche bene, chiaro. Se l'è cercata. Eh.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si? Tipo che se il marito di Farfalla l'ammazzasse in un raptus vorrebbe dire che lei se la sarebbe cercata, è vero, no? E farebbe anche bene, chiaro. Se l'è cercata. Eh.


Che si deve a priori stare male prima ancora.

Non partire in quarta, domanda prima, avrai la risposta.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> No*, andrebbe messo dentro comunque *e la tua fine *tu te la saresti cercata *comunque sia, quindi il risultato di una tua scellerata azione porterebbe la vita via a te e a lui. Poi di certo lui non è fatto così, lui non lo farebbe mai, ma se lui si siucidasse dopo...come la prenderesti? hai mai valutato le conseguenze orribili del tuo gesto o anche tu come altri in quel momento eri solo a fare spaccate da paura senza pensare? Se eri conscia di tutto delle conseguenze possibili su di te e su di lui, allora bene, hai agito egoisticamente, se non ci hai pensato hai agito da stupida e basta.


Menomale

Rosso: cvd


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Che si deve a priori stare male prima ancora.
> *
> Non partire in quarta, domanda prima, avrai la risposta.



Eh ma è vero. Accidenti se è vero. Dietro i raptus c'è sempre del pregresso. Sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh ma è vero. Accidenti se è vero. Dietro i raptus c'è sempre del pregresso. Sempre.



Se lo dici tu, ci credo.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Menomale
> 
> Rosso: cvd


Se lui o scoprisse dovresti capire che tu hai fatto violenza su di lui farfalla, hai fatto una violenza che sente solo lui e solo lui saprà se riesce a reggerla o no e non hai il diritto di dire come deve reggerla. Se un uomo uccide la moglie fedifraga deve pagare, ma nessun può dire che la moglie fedifraga non abbia fatto nulla di male per meritarsi quello, forse si potrebbe dire che la fine è stata esagerata, ma che sia innocente, sti due cazzi.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se lui o scoprisse dovresti capire che tu hai fatto violenza su di lui farfalla, hai fatto una violenza che sente solo lui e solo lui saprà se riesce a reggerla o no e non hai il diritto di dire come deve reggerla. Se un uomo uccide la moglie fedifraga deve pagare, ma nessun può dire che la moglie fedifraga non abbia fatto nulla di male per meritarsi quello, forse si potrebbe dire che la fine è stata esagerata, ma che sia innocente, sti due cazzi.


con tutto l'affetto possibile MA VA A CAGARE


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se lui o scoprisse dovresti capire che tu hai fatto violenza su di lui farfalla, hai fatto una violenza che sente solo lui e solo lui saprà se riesce a reggerla o no e non hai il diritto di dire come deve reggerla. Se un uomo uccide la moglie fedifraga deve pagare, ma nessun può dire che la moglie fedifraga non abbia fatto nulla di male per meritarsi quello, forse si potrebbe dire che la fine è stata esagerata, ma che sia innocente, sti due cazzi.


Daniele c'è. Purtroppo.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti
> io mi immagino la nostra amica immersa in pensieri foschi, che vede suo figlio che le sorride
> non può che farle bene


Certo che le fa bene ....
ma vedere suo marito che non capisce 
perché sta male chi se ne frega...
tantonon era lui l'uomo della sua vita ...


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se lui o scoprisse dovresti capire che tu hai fatto violenza su di lui farfalla, hai fatto una violenza che sente solo lui e solo lui saprà se riesce a reggerla o no e non hai il diritto di dire come deve reggerla. Se un uomo uccide la moglie fedifraga deve pagare, ma nessun può dire che la moglie fedifraga non abbia fatto nulla di male per meritarsi quello, forse si potrebbe dire che la fine è stata esagerata, ma che sia innocente, sti due cazzi.


no Dany...questo prorpio no... nessuno ha il diritto di togliere la vita a qualcuno.


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daniele E' estremo. E dice pure un pacco di fesserie. Poi, OLTRE non c'è tutto sto gran vedere, che se arrivi alle violenze per un tradfimento subito, o anche ad uccidere, vuol dire che GIA' non stavi bene in partenza.



Non è detto, dipende da quello che scopri, come lo scopri, come reagisce l'altro, certi gesti non li mediti, e la testa si può perdere eccome.

Io mai avrei pensato di essere cosi violenta, eppure è successo, e non mi sento neppure in colpa, giuro, non riuscivo proprio a ragionare in quel momento. Non lo cosa avrei potuto fare se avessi avuto un arma in mano in quel momento.

Altra cosa è uccidere premeditando.

Il risultato è lo stesso, certo, come le conseguenze, ma il fatto no.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> con tutto l'affetto possibile MA VA A CAGARE


Perchè? Forse tu non hai compiuto violenza contro tuo marito? Non negare, sai che è così ed il fatto che lui non lo sappia non vuol dire che non lo hai fatto. Sai di aver compiuto questa violenza e che l'hai sfangata stupendamente in quel periodo, sai che hai tradito per motivi futili, motivi che magari adesso potresti anche avere (ma nessun motivo vale un tradimento), motivi come il sentirti donna...che è un non motivo, perchè è una frase fatta per poter giustificare se stessi con le altre donne che dicono la medesima frase e che è vuota come mai.
Fa male quello che dico, ma fa più male quando ci pensi e scopri che una bella parte è vera, meglio nascondersi come struzzi e non pensarci, come tutti fanno e come tutti adorano fare.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non è detto, dipende da quello che scopri, come lo scopri, come reagisce l'altro, certi gesti non li mediti, e la testa si può perdere eccome.
> 
> Io mai avrei pensato di essere cosi violenta, eppure è successo, e non mi sento neppure in colpa, giuro, non riuscivo proprio a ragionare in quel momento.* Non lo cosa avrei potuto fare se avessi avuto un arma in mano in quel momento.
> *
> ...


Un bel niente. Tant'è che te lo sei tenuto pure a casa perchè non sa dove andare. Poi possiamo raccontarcela quanto ci pare, ma l'omicidio è ben altra cosa di uno schiaffo od un morso o che ne so, per gravi che possano essere.  Dai su. Non diciamo cazzate.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un bel niente. Tant'è che te lo sei tenuto pure a casa perchè non sa dove andare. Poi possiamo raccontarcela quanto ci pare, ma l'omicidio è ben altra cosa di uno schiaffo od un morso o che ne so, per gravi che possano essere. Dai su. Non diciamo cazzate.



Quoto


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

Credimi, il fatto che lui sia ancora qui è altro, in quelle notti è successo di tutto, e ho nascosto pure i coltelli in cucina.


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> con tutto l'affetto possibile MA VA A CAGARE


Daniele, e stamattina siamo in due che ti ci abbaimo mandato.
 Potendo ti darei un ulteriore rosso. E' inutile spiegare il perchè, lo reputo una perdita di tempo.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un bel niente. Tant'è che te lo sei tenuto pure a casa perchè non sa dove andare. Poi possiamo raccontarcela quanto ci pare, ma l'omicidio è ben altra cosa di uno schiaffo od un morso o che ne so, per gravi che possano essere.  Dai su. Non diciamo cazzate.


Tu non sai quello che dici, parli senza aver vissuto certe condizioni e pensi che l'omicidio sia così difficile da fare. Realmente nel momento adeguato si può uccidere senza sapere di uccidere, si può fare del male solo per il dolore che c'è dentro, ciechi come non mai, motivo per cui nella cecità del mio dolore è stata mia madre a subirne le conseguenze, lei che cercava di fermarmi è finita picchiata da me e questo non posso e non potrò più perdonarmelo.
Chi vive queste cose solo una volta nella vita scopre quanto un essere umano è vicino a perdere tutto quello che è per un soffio e non è pazzia o altro, è semplicemente quando il dolore è superiore a quello che può sopportare.
Io sopporto troppo  bene la morte, non sopporto la violenza della gente, che sia fisica o psicologica, come non sopporto chi giustifica la violenza psicologica rispetto a quella fisica, sono uguali!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no Dany...questo prorpio no... nessuno ha il diritto di togliere la vita a qualcuno.



Sono d'accordo anche io.

Ma siamo sicuri che Daniele volesse dire questo? oppure Daniele voleva dire che presi da raptus si possa uccidere? e che quindi il delitto sarebbe una conseguenza del tradimento, e che quindi parte della colpa è del traditore/trice?


Non mettetemi parole in bocca non scritte, eventualmente leggete o bene o domandate.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Credimi, il fatto che lui sia ancora qui è altro, in quelle notti è successo di tutto, e ho nascosto pure i coltelli in cucina.


Ma smettila, Gesù. Sessant'anni e sti discorsi. Un cazzo avresti fatto. Coltelli o meno. Poi, che magari in un certo senso possa essere "gratificante" pensarlo è un altro paio di maniche. Ma c'entra sempre il grado di autostima, che però non è esattamente la maniera migliore di misurare la realtà.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo anche io.
> 
> Ma siamo sicuri che Daniele volesse dire questo? oppure Daniele voleva dire che presi da raptus si possa uccidere? e che quindi il delitto sarebbe una conseguenza del tradimento, e che quindi parte della colpa è del traditore/trice?
> 
> ...


E' quello che ho detto ed è quello che un essere umano quando fa qualcosa di illecito deve considerare, se non lo fa è semplicemente uno sconsiderato.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un bel niente. Tant'è che te lo sei tenuto pure a casa perchè non sa dove andare. Poi possiamo raccontarcela quanto ci pare, ma l'omicidio è ben altra cosa di uno schiaffo od un morso o che ne so, per gravi che possano essere.  Dai su. Non diciamo cazzate.



Sarà pure come dici tu 
ma nella realtà credo a Devy...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu non sai quello che dici, parli senza aver vissuto certe condizioni e pensi che l'omicidio sia così difficile da fare. Realmente nel momento adeguato si può uccidere senza sapere di uccidere, si può fare del male solo per il dolore che c'è dentro, ciechi come non mai, motivo per cui nella cecità del mio dolore è stata mia madre a subirne le conseguenze, lei che cercava di fermarmi è finita picchiata da me e questo non posso e non potrò più perdonarmelo.
> Chi vive queste cose solo una volta nella vita scopre quanto un essere umano è vicino a perdere tutto quello che è per un soffio e non è pazzia o altro, è semplicemente quando il dolore è superiore a quello che può sopportare.
> Io sopporto troppo bene la morte, non sopporto la violenza della gente, che sia fisica o psicologica, come non sopporto chi giustifica la violenza psicologica rispetto a quella fisica, sono uguali!!!!


Tu sei un poveraccio il cui vero problema non è affatto il tradimento subito. Fine.


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Certo che le fa bene ....
> ma vedere suo marito che non capisce
> perché sta male chi se ne frega...
> tantonon era lui l'uomo della sua vita ...



mica deve far vedere che sta male
ma nemmeno fingere allegria

scusa, adesso una persona deve essere sempre allegra? siamo dei pagliacci forse?

ormai le cose sono andate così, se lei riuscirà a tenere le redini della sua vita in mano e se ha deciso di non dire niente, non deve niente a nessuno, secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo anche io.
> 
> Ma siamo sicuri che Daniele volesse dire questo? oppure Daniele voleva dire che presi da raptus si possa uccidere? e che quindi il delitto sarebbe una conseguenza del tradimento, *e che quindi parte della colpa è del traditore/trice*?
> 
> ...


E' il grassetto che è allucinante come fai a non capirlo
Mettiamoci anche che se vado in giro in minigonna e mi stuprano parte delle colpa è mia


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma smettila, Gesù. Sessant'anni e sti discorsi. Un cazzo avresti fatto. Coltelli o meno. Poi, che magari in un certo senso possa essere "gratificante" pensarlo è un altro paio di maniche. Ma c'entra sempre il grado di autostima, che però non è esattamente la maniera migliore di misurare la realtà.



Forse proprio perchè ho 60anni, e fa ancora più male il SUO tipo di tradimento.

E' stato male per giorni.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Forse proprio perchè ho 60anni, e fa ancora più male il tuo tipo di tradimento.
> 
> E' stato male per giorni.


Non ho capito. Il mio tipo di tradimento? Chi è stato male per giorni?


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' il grassetto che è allucinante come fai a non capirlo
> Mettiamoci anche che se vado in giro in minigonna e mi stuprano parte delle colpa è mia



appunto


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> mica deve far vedere che sta male
> ma nemmeno fingere allegria
> 
> scusa, adesso una persona deve essere sempre allegra? siamo dei pagliacci forse?
> ...



Invece, a mio parere, la verità a suo marito la 'dovrebbe dire'.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' quello che ho detto ed è quello che un essere umano quando fa qualcosa di illecito deve considerare, se non lo fa è semplicemente uno sconsiderato.



Lo so Daniele, qua leggono ceci par fagioli, come sempre. 

Simy non dico a te per carità, mi riferisco ad un certo andazzo che va di moda, cioè mettere parole mai scritte in bocca a chi ha scritto altro. 

Nota come è cominciata la diatriba qua, Daniele ha scritto la sua, esagerando un po, volendo poteva trattenersi, ma lo ha scritto.

Poi i soliti cominciano ad indignarsi, Secondo me Daniele si sarà detto! ma che cazzo è! ma uno dice la sua per come la pensa, ( che poi si poteva sorvolare sulla sua frase) quindi lo fanno giustamente incavolare di più e succede il caos che conosciamo. 

Sbaglio Daniele?


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

Sono d'accordo 
ma a lui ( secondo quello che dice lui è che ha provato)è stato tolto 
il diritto di vivere molte volte ...
Secondo se stesso lui è un uomo morto per i torti ssubiti morto dentro
finito...
e penso che nessuno possa mai fargli cambiare idea 


sec





Simy ha detto:


> no Dany...questo prorpio no... nessuno ha il diritto di togliere la vita a qualcuno.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo so Daniele, qua leggono ceci par fagioli, come sempre.
> 
> Simy non dico a te per carità, mi riferisco ad un certo andazzo che va di moda, cioè mettere parole mai scritte in bocca a chi ha scritto altro.
> 
> ...



hai ragione non ci si dovrebbe indignare quando si parla di omicidio. E' giusto che ognuno la pensi come vuole
Qualcuno può invitare anche il mostro di Milwaukee e quanche stupratore seriale a darci la sua opinione?
siamo democratici e accettiamo le idee di tutti mi raccomando


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' il grassetto che è allucinante come fai a non capirlo
> Mettiamoci anche che se vado in giro in minigonna e mi stuprano parte delle colpa è mia



Ma tu a parere mio fai esempi campati in aria, ma che centra?

Qua si sta fantasticando su un tradimento scoperto, dove il marito ed aggiungo io la moglie, preso presa da raptus uccide. Oppure ora il raptus in questi casi non è contemplato? 

Voglio risponderti comunque, se vai in giro in minigonna, è chiaro che se succede qualcosa la colpa non è tua.
Però visto che campiamo le cose e le inventiamo, dimmi una cosa, se tu sai che andando in minigonna in certi posti malfamati dove può accadere di tutto, ci vai ugualmente?


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Il mio tipo di tradimento? Chi è stato male per giorni?



Errore, suo!

Mio marito è stato male e per quello che gli ho fatto in un momento di ira.


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Invece, a mio parere, la verità a suo marito la 'dovrebbe dire'.



perchè?

per rivelare il motivo per cui è giù di corda?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Errore, suo!
> 
> Mio marito è stato male e per quello che gli ho fatto in un momento di ira.


Ma è chiaro che è stato un errore suo. Boh.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> hai ragione non ci si dovrebbe indignare quando si parla di omicidio. E' giusto che ognuno la pensi come vuole
> Qualcuno può invitare anche il mostro di Milwaukee e quanche stupratore seriale a darci la sua opinione?
> siamo democratici e accettiamo le idee di tutti mi raccomando



Dove scrivo indignare mi riferisco alla prima pagina del 3D. Non centrano nulla i discorsi di omicidio.


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' quello che ho detto ed è quello che un essere umano quando fa qualcosa di illecito deve considerare, se non lo fa è semplicemente uno sconsiderato.


vabbeh,diciamo che oggi Joey ha fatto anche la parte mia e quindi non mi starò a dilungare.

Daniele tu hai un problema: le corna ti hanno fatto implodere il cervello.

questo lo abbiamo capito e per questo tutto sommato vedo che qui ti vogliono bene.

Ma dire ad una donna (o ad un uomo,fa uguale) che se tradisce rischia la buccia è al di là del bene o del male.

è semplicemente una belinata.     ma avendo il cervello imploso,non pretendo che tu lo capisca


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' quello che ho detto ed è quello che un essere umano quando fa qualcosa di illecito deve considerare, se non lo fa è semplicemente uno sconsiderato.



e come ti comporti tu con la tua fidanzata (lei non sa nulla mi pare), come lo vedi?


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> mica deve far vedere che sta male
> ma nemmeno fingere allegria
> 
> scusa, adesso una persona deve essere sempre allegra? siamo dei pagliacci forse?
> ...


non riesco a spiegarmi forse?

non ho detto nulla di ciò ...
è neanche di confessare ... Ho detto che io non ce la ffaccio
a tenermi nulla dentro ...

Quello che contesto in questo 2D non sono le sofferenze l'amore o quant'altro ...
di quanto ha scritto l'autrice ...
Ma altri che dicono  che la sofferenza 
per una tragedia simile non trapela aall'interno della 
famiglia causando degli altri dolori...
almeno questo è per me...
poi c'è chi ha i nervi più saldi 
O chi riesce a fingere meglio ...
ma non cambia il mio parere...


mi sono spiegata?? !!
al limite taglia delle righe:mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (8 Marzo 2013)

ma come sempre, non potremmo aprire un' apposita discussione sul tradimento e l'omicidio, piuttosto che impestare quello di una persona appena arrivata in cerca di aiuto? 
pazienza quelli che ci conoscono, ma quelli appena arrivati poveretti diamogli la possibilità di trovare qualche consiglio e qualche vaffanculo personalizzato


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non riesco a spiegarmi forse?
> 
> non ho detto nulla di ciò ...
> è neanche di confessare ... Ho detto che io non ce la ffaccio
> ...



yes:mrgreen:

ma scusa, anche tuo marito non sa nulla, ergo, non mi pare che puoi dire che non riesci a tenerti nulla dentro, no?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma come sempre, non potremmo aprire un' apposita discussione sul tradimento e l'omicidio, piuttosto che impestare quello di una persona appena arrivata in cerca di aiuto?
> pazienza quelli che ci conoscono, ma quelli appena arrivati poveretti diamogli la possibilità di trovare qualche consiglio e qualche vaffanculo personalizzato


Nahhhhhh non è male andare OT, e far sfogare, è male quello che scrive Daniele, cioè è male quello che non scrive Daniele, perchè lui scrive una cosa, gli altri ne capiscono un'altra. 

Cioè Abbiamo sputtanato un 3D e la colpa è di Daniele, sallo! solo di Daniele.

Pentiti Daniele!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nahhhhhh non è male andare OT, e far sfogare, è male quello che scrive Daniele, cioè è male quello che non scrive Daniele, perchè lui scrive una cosa, gli altri ne capiscono un'altra.
> 
> Cioè Abbiamo sputtanato un 3D e la colpa è di Daniele, sallo! solo di Daniele.
> 
> Pentiti Daniele!


Io ho capito cosa voleva dire. 
E non è certo bello
Poi se lo vogliamo sempre giustificare facciamolo
Quindi.....sappi che, se tua moglie ti pugnala sta notte te la sei cercata alla grandissima, dubito che piangeremo perchè sei uno stronzo traditore, diremo ai tuoi figli che la mamma è stata colta da un raptus ma in fondo tu eri una merda che ha fatto violenza alla loro mamma.

Letto così ti fa un pochino più effetto?
Ma fatemi il piacere va


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> per rivelare il motivo per cui è giù di corda?



No, per onestà.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho capito cosa voleva dire.
> E non è certo bello
> Poi se lo vogliamo sempre giustificare facciamolo
> Quindi.....sappi che, se tua moglie ti pugnala sta notte te la sei cercata alla grandissima, dubito che piangeremo perchè sei uno stronzo traditore, diremo ai tuoi figli che la mamma è stata colta da un raptus ma in fondo tu eri una merda che ha fatto violenza alla loro mamma.
> ...



Guarda che se leggi Daniele ad una cosa che ho scritto io, mi ha dato ragione, lui parla di conseguenze, non che sia giusto, inoltre dice, che se accade un'omicidio la colpa in parte e del traditore che ha appunto tradito ed innescato il raptus. Farfalla vallo a leggere.

Ti ripeto e ripeto per l'ennesima volta esempi scritti a comodo servono soltanto a confutare una cosa di cui anche io sono d'accordo, il delitto non è giustificabile.


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No, per onestà.



onestà un po' tardiva, al limite
perchè per onestà non avrebbe nemmeno dover avuto un amante

qualcosa di più realistico?


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho capito cosa voleva dire.
> E non è certo bello
> Poi se lo vogliamo sempre giustificare facciamolo
> Quindi.....sappi che, se tua moglie ti pugnala sta notte te la sei cercata alla grandissima, dubito che piangeremo perchè sei uno stronzo traditore, diremo ai tuoi figli che la mamma è stata colta da un raptus ma in fondo tu eri una merda che ha fatto violenza alla loro mamma.
> ...



Poteva succedere l'inverso. D'impeto, non dopo.


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho capito cosa voleva dire.
> E non è certo bello
> Poi se lo vogliamo sempre giustificare facciamolo
> Quindi.....sappi che, se tua moglie ti pugnala sta notte te la sei cercata alla grandissima, dubito che piangeremo perchè sei uno stronzo traditore, diremo ai tuoi figli che la mamma è stata colta da un raptus ma in fondo tu eri una merda che ha fatto violenza alla loro mamma.
> ...



io le faccio pure da testimone a discarico, alla moglie di Ultimo

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda che se leggi Daniele ad una cosa che ho scritto io, mi ha dato ragione, lui parla di conseguenze, non che sia giusto, inoltre dice, che se accade un'omicidio la colpa in parte e del traditore che ha appunto tradito ed innescato il raptus. Farfalla vallo a leggere.
> 
> Ti ripeto e ripeto per l'ennesima volta esempi scritti a comodo servono soltanto a confutare una cosa di cui anche io sono d'accordo, il delitto non è giustificabile.


Ultimo dice che se mio marito mi uccide me la sono cercata. Quindi inutile piangere per un traditore ucciso perchè chi è causa del suo mal.....



chiudiamola qui Ultimo davvero......E' stata una giornata pesante


----------



## tesla (8 Marzo 2013)

mi hai convinta allora vado subito OT anche io, non chiedevo altro :mrgreen:
allora, non dico che compiere un omicidio sia cosa buona e giusta, anzi, ma capisco che ci siano persone che possono perdere la testa e farlo.
a priori non si può sapere come reagiranno le persone ad un dolore così forte, secondo me la gamma spazia dallo schiaffo, alla scenata, ai piatti spaccati in testa, al suicidio/omicidio.
anche se al treditore piace raccontarsela, probabilmente per sentirsi meno in colpa, il tradimento è un dolore che eviscera chi lo subisce. lo paragonerei alla morte.


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi hai convinta allora vado subito OT anche io, non chiedevo altro :mrgreen:
> allora, non dico che compiere un omicidio sia cosa buona e giusta, anzi, ma capisco che ci siano persone che possono perdere la testa e farlo.
> a priori non si può sapere come reagiranno le persone ad un dolore così forte, secondo me la gamma spazia dallo schiaffo, alla scenata, ai piatti spaccati in testa, al suicidio/omicidio.
> anche se al treditore piace raccontarsela, probabilmente per sentirsi meno in colpa, il tradimento è un dolore che eviscera chi lo subisce. lo paragonerei alla morte.



alla morte di chi?

:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> *mi hai convinta allora vado subito OT anche io, non chiedevo altro :mrgreen:
> allora, non dico che compiere un omicidio sia cosa buona e giusta, anzi, ma capisco che ci siano persone che possono perdere la testa e farlo.
> a priori non si può sapere come reagiranno le persone ad un dolore così forte, secondo me la gamma spazia dallo schiaffo, alla scenata, ai piatti spaccati in testa, al suicidio/omicidio.
> anche se al treditore piace raccontarsela, probabilmente per sentirsi meno in colpa, il tradimento è un dolore che eviscera chi lo subisce*. lo paragonerei alla morte.


E questo è un discorso che condivido tranne l'ultima frase
Ma Daniele va oltre


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultimo dice che se mio marito mi uccide me la sono cercata. Quindi inutile piangere per un traditore ucciso perchè chi è causa del suo mal.....
> 
> 
> 
> chiudiamola qui Ultimo davvero......E' stata una giornata pesante


Madonna santa farfalla, ma che hai?

Io sto dicendo che se tuo marito ( stiamo ipotizzando , potrebbe essere mia moglie ad esempio) ti uccide preso da raptus, non è giustificabile! ma è una conseguenza del tuo tradimento! 

Se tu ti stavi buona e non tradivi, tuo marito non avrebbe avuto uno scatto di pazzia! Che non è giustificabile, ma si parla sempre  e comunque di conseguenze, e per l'ennesima volta scrivo ingiustificabili! ma innescate dal traditore.


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> onestà un po' tardiva, al limite
> perchè per onestà non avrebbe nemmeno dover avuto un amante
> 
> qualcosa di più realistico?



Visto che però dobbiamo rassegnarci al fatto che in molti tradiscono, almeno dopo ammetterlo.

Suo marito mi sembra un ripiego.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091262 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao, l'argomento è delicato e ti dirò cosa penso.
> 
> mi dispiace per la tua perdita, e nessuno dovrebbe dirti quanto devi soffrire o meno.  daniele in questo va in fallo. saprai tu quanto come e dove soffrire e per quanto a lungo.  prenditi i tuoi tempi, non c'è problema.
> 
> ...


----------



## tesla (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> alla morte di chi?
> 
> :singleeye:



di chi lo subisce :singleeye:
vorrei vedere che fosse la morte di chi tradisce :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

se osserviamo le reazioni che ci possono essere dopo aver scoperto un tradimento ... 

vediamo che c'è un po' di tutto ... 

chi manda a cagare direttamente ...
chi fa anni di terapia ...
chi urla e non la smette più ...
chi cade in depressione ...
ecc. ecc. e 
chi uccide ...

perciò ci sta ... non sono casi isolati ... 

a me non passa per la mente, di dire ... se lo è meritato ...
ma stiamo scherzando?
ma neanche l'altra parte si è meritata delle corna?
perché può fare profondamente male ... per moooolto tempo.


poi vorrei dire una cosa che riguardano i figli ...

le cose nella vita capitano ... è normale ...
non si può essere sempre felici ... non esiste ...
ma la cosa centrale è LA TRASPARENZA!!!

cioè ... noi mandiamo sempre dei segnali ... sempre ... 
ed è importante, che i figli imparano a leggere correttamente questi segnali ... 
loro lo intuiscono ... 
loro vedono ...
loro sentono ...

quando mi sono ammalata di un brutto male ... 
ho spiegato a mia figlia ... (certo, sempre in rapporto all'età) ...
quando ho scoperto il tradimento 
ho spiegato a mia figlia 
(che il papa mi aveva delusa, mi ha fatto male e ora vuole fare pace)

se c'è chiarezza ... i figli sanno come orientarsi ... 
e sono partecipi della vita ... quella importante: La famiglia

amen :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> pure a me tu leggendoti.
> :bleah:
> 
> E per il resto quoto Farfalla e La Matra in tito anche quello che non ho ancora letto.
> ...


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> di chi lo subisce :singleeye:
> vorrei vedere che fosse la morte di chi tradisce :rotfl:



Quoto, ma tanto non lo capiscono, i traditori.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi hai convinta allora vado subito OT anche io, non chiedevo altro :mrgreen:
> allora, non dico che compiere un omicidio sia cosa buona e giusta, anzi, ma capisco che ci siano persone che possono perdere la testa e farlo.
> a priori non si può sapere come reagiranno le persone ad *un dolore così forte*, secondo me la gamma spazia dallo schiaffo, alla scenata, ai piatti spaccati in testa, *al suicidio/omicidio*.
> anche se al treditore piace raccontarsela, probabilmente per sentirsi meno in colpa, *il tradimento è un dolore che eviscera chi lo subisce. lo paragonerei alla morte.*


La persone che "perdono la testa" sono persone che già non stanno bene. Non c'è un cazzo da fare. Non s'impazzisce di punto in bianco. Non esiste, non è vero. Hanno già problemi a qualche livello, conclamati o meno. Che poi il tradimento sia un dolore, nessun dubbio. Solo che "eviscera che lo subisce, lo paragonerei alla morte" è talmente un fesseria che non sto qui a commentare. E' soggettivissimo, ovviamente. C'è chi piange di dolore per un taglietto, e chi non versa una lacrima per una frattura scomposta. Dì pure che me la racconto, tranquilla.


----------



## tesla (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quoto, ma tanto non lo capiscono, i traditori.



e beh, avere l'onestà intellettuale (almeno) di ammetterlo, non è mica da tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se muore un mio amico non la predo così...visto che è successo. Il dolore è solo per le persone veramente care e forse sono una o due nella vita, il resto rimane nel limbo delle emozioni che possono essere scavalcate. Come ho detto, soffrirei per la morte di mia madre, della mia compagna o di un figlio se l'avessi...del resto reputo che soffrire sia un inutile esercizio di stile per chi non ha sofferto mai.


di solito chi soffre moltissimo ha una capacità di accoglienza e comprensione del dolore altrui che lo rende unico ... è evidente che tu sei un'eccezione ...


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> pure a me tu leggendoti.
> :bleah:
> 
> E per il resto quoto Farfalla e La Matra in tito anche quello che non ho ancora letto.
> ...


Idem


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> di solito chi soffre moltissimo ha una capacità di accoglienza e comprensione del dolore altrui che lo rende unico ... è evidente che tu sei un'eccezione ...



Quoto e approvo


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma come sempre, non potremmo aprire un' apposita discussione sul tradimento e l'omicidio, piuttosto che impestare quello di una persona appena arrivata in cerca di aiuto?
> pazienza quelli che ci conoscono, ma quelli appena arrivati poveretti diamogli la possibilità di trovare qualche consiglio e qualche vaffanculo personalizzato


verde mio


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

Farfalla, ma ci sei o ci fai? Sei intelligente, smettila di giustificare il tuo atto del cavolo con le tue idee ed ascolta. L'omicidio non è giustificabile, ma sai anche tu e lo sai bene che quando una persona subisce violenza può reagire in modi inaspettati e non accetto che tu possa dire che non è violenza, perchè tutti i traditi che hanno vissuto la cosa potranno confermare che violenza è! Se sai che nei modi inaspettati esistono anche il raptus e ci sono persone in galera di questo, perchè quando hai tradito tuo marito non hai messo in conto che hai innescato una reazione possibile che può portarti alla morte??? Anche io quando vado in pista considero l'opportunità della mia morte o di danni permanenti, e se mi succedesse qualcosa, come una persona che va in pista e che devo evitare non darei la colpa solo a quella persona, ma anche al fatto che se non fossi stato in pista per una cosa così futile, potrei non aver subito il danno.

Tradire è futile, tradire è vigliacco, tradire è da persone da poco, come potete pensare che l'altro debba prendersi l'inculata senza avere reazioni? Le reazioni possono essere di varia natura, ma se dite che la persona deve avere reazioni controllate, allora i problemi li avete un problema a realizzare cosa è la realtà che vi circonda.

COme reagirei ad un terzo tradimento? e che cazzo ne so, al primo ho reagito bene, al secondo malissimo al terzo potrei ridere o piangere, che cazzo ne so?


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> di solito chi soffre moltissimo ha una capacità di accoglienza e comprensione del dolore altrui che lo rende unico ... è evidente che tu sei un'eccezione ...


Ciao,

è una frase un pò fatta ... 

perché purtroppo non è sempre così ...

ci sono molti fattori che influiscono ...

avvolte ... si diventa persino peggiori del carnefice ...

sienne


----------



## tesla (8 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> di solito chi soffre moltissimo ha una capacità di accoglienza e comprensione del dolore altrui che lo rende unico ... è evidente che tu sei un'eccezione ...



io mi immagino daniele cristallizzato in questa posizione dal momento in cui ha scoperto della Serena 










c'è chi in questo modo ci rimane 2 mesi, chi tre anni, chi come lui ci resta 10.
bisogna avere pazienza, quando farà il passo successivo sarà meno caustico.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma ci sei o ci fai? Sei intelligente, smettila di giustificare il tuo atto del cavolo con le tue idee ed ascolta. L'omicidio non è giustificabile, ma sai anche tu e lo sai bene che quando una persona subisce violenza può reagire in modi inaspettati e non accetto che tu possa dire che non è violenza, perchè tutti i traditi che hanno vissuto la cosa potranno confermare che violenza è! Se sai che nei modi inaspettati esistono anche il raptus e ci sono persone in galera di questo, perchè quando hai tradito tuo marito non hai messo in conto che hai innescato una reazione possibile che può portarti alla morte??? Anche io quando vado in pista considero l'opportunità della mia morte o di danni permanenti, e se mi succedesse qualcosa, come una persona che va in pista e che devo evitare non darei la colpa solo a quella persona, ma anche al fatto che se non fossi stato in pista per una cosa così futile, potrei non aver subito il danno.
> 
> Tradire è futile, tradire è vigliacco, tradire è da persone da poco, come potete pensare che l'altro debba prendersi l'inculata senza avere reazioni? Le reazioni possono essere di varia natura, ma se dite che la persona deve avere reazioni controllate, allora i problemi li avete un problema a realizzare cosa è la realtà che vi circonda.
> 
> COme reagirei ad un terzo tradimento? e che cazzo ne so, al primo ho reagito bene, al secondo malissimo al terzo potrei ridere o piangere, che cazzo ne so?


Ma tu stai dicendo che ancorchè non giustificabile, l'omicidio Farfalla se lo sarebbe MERITATO. Madonna santa.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dicono che io sono di cattivo gusto, leggi bene il grassetto, questa è l'apologia dell'egoismo di un ego ipertrofico. Ma ti rendi conto che lui aveva una famiglia? Dei figli? Una Moglie che anche se cornuta valeva forse più di te a prescindere? Tu non sei stata punita per nulla, ma la sua famiglia, perchè oltretutto se lui non avesse avuto una amante, non sarebbe dovuto uscire per venirti a trovare e non sarebbe morto!!!
> Piangi in bagno, *disperati per 30 minuti, *ma dopo basta, hai una famiglia anche tu!


si sei di cattivo gusto..ma tanto ...credimi ...


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La persone che "perdono la testa" sono persone che già non stanno bene. Non c'è un cazzo da fare. Non s'impazzisce di punto in bianco. Non esiste, non è vero. Hanno già problemi a qualche livello, conclamati o meno. Che poi il tradimento sia un dolore, nessun dubbio. Solo che "eviscera che lo subisce, lo paragonerei alla morte" è talmente un fesseria che non sto qui a commentare. E' soggettivissimo, ovviamente. C'è chi piange di dolore per un taglietto, e chi non versa una lacrima per una frattura scomposta. Dì pure che me la racconto, tranquilla.


Joey, ma perchè tu ribatti a fatti con opinioni? Lo sai che il dolore, la violenza se perpetrati in maniera adeguata possono trasformare una persona normale in un killer? Pensi che in URSS ci andassero piano con le torture psicologiche per creare i loro agenti?
Ma suvvia, si sa che dolore e sofferenze psicologiche possono distorcere una mente sana, si sa benissimo e qui si dicono delle opinioni per giustificare un punto di vista che non è supportato dai fatti di così tanti anni fa che è quasi imbarazzante.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele dacci un taglio.
E anche gli altri.
Non ce ne frega un cazzo di tradimento, confessare o meno.

Apritevi dei 3d apposta dove fare i duri e puri di sta minchia contro i traditori.
Ci sta. Va bene. Non sarebbe la prima volta che ci "accapigliamo".
Ma mi sembra che qui non ci siano le basi per un simposio su cosa sarebbe giusto o meno. Figli o non figli, mogli e company.

Avete mai sentito parlare di umana pietà ed empatia?
Si, anche per una traditrice.
E scusatemi ma davanti a questo dolore così composto io mi sento piegata.
Voi che avete sofferto per un tradimento invece, siete...

Metteteci cosa volete.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma ci sei o ci fai? Sei intelligente, smettila di giustificare il tuo atto del cavolo con le tue idee ed ascolta. L'omicidio non è giustificabile, ma sai anche tu e lo sai bene che quando una persona subisce violenza può reagire in modi inaspettati e non accetto che tu possa dire che non è violenza, perchè tutti i traditi che hanno vissuto la cosa potranno confermare che violenza è! Se sai che nei modi inaspettati esistono anche il raptus e ci sono persone in galera di questo, perchè quando hai tradito tuo marito non hai messo in conto che hai innescato una reazione possibile che può portarti alla morte??? Anche io quando vado in pista considero l'opportunità della mia morte o di danni permanenti, e se mi succedesse qualcosa, come una persona che va in pista e che devo evitare non darei la colpa solo a quella persona, ma anche al fatto che se non fossi stato in pista per una cosa così futile, potrei non aver subito il danno.
> 
> Tradire è futile, tradire è vigliacco, tradire è da persone da poco, come potete pensare che l'altro debba prendersi l'inculata senza avere reazioni? Le reazioni possono essere di varia natura, ma se dite che la persona deve avere reazioni controllate, allora i problemi li avete un problema a realizzare cosa è la realtà che vi circonda.
> 
> COme reagirei ad un terzo tradimento? e che cazzo ne so, al primo ho reagito bene, al secondo malissimo al terzo potrei ridere o piangere, che cazzo ne so?



hai ragione
Non ce la faccio a continuare questa discussione
E' surreale
Che i raptus accadono è innegabile. Che le vittime ne siano responsabili no.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Joey, ma perchè tu ribatti a fatti con opinioni? Lo sai che il dolore, la violenza se perpetrati in maniera adeguata possono trasformare una persona normale in un killer? Pensi che in URSS ci andassero piano con le torture psicologiche per creare i loro agenti?
> Ma suvvia, si sa che dolore e sofferenze psicologiche possono distorcere una mente sana, si sa benissimo e qui si dicono delle opinioni per giustificare un punto di vista che non è supportato dai fatti di così tanti anni fa che è quasi imbarazzante.


Tu quindi, in realtà, saresti una cellula del kgb dormiente e ti ha ridotto così il "programma" a cui sei stato sottoposto, tuo malgrado, per anni? Stai anche dicendo che un domani qualcuno al Kremlino potrebbe dirti una singola parolina al telefono e tu ti faresti esplodere con una cintura esplosiva, chessò, a S. Pietro? Fico.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu stai dicendo che ancorchè non giustificabile, l'omicidio Farfalla se lo sarebbe MERITATO. Madonna santa.


E' la terza volta che abbini il mio nome all'omicidio......
:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:






:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si sei di cattivo gusto..ma tanto ...credimi ...


non posso riapprovarti


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Daniele dacci un taglio.
> E anche gli altri.
> Non ce ne frega un cazzo di tradimento, confessare o meno.
> 
> ...



Quoto


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma ci sei o ci fai? Sei intelligente, smettila di giustificare il tuo atto del cavolo con le tue idee ed ascolta. L'omicidio non è giustificabile, ma sai anche tu e lo sai bene che quando una persona subisce violenza può reagire in modi inaspettati e non accetto che tu possa dire che non è violenza, perchè tutti i traditi che hanno vissuto la cosa potranno confermare che violenza è! Se sai che nei modi inaspettati esistono anche il raptus e ci sono persone in galera di questo, perchè quando hai tradito tuo marito non hai messo in conto che hai innescato una reazione possibile che può portarti alla morte??? Anche io quando vado in pista considero l'opportunità della mia morte o di danni permanenti, e se mi succedesse qualcosa, come una persona che va in pista e che devo evitare non darei la colpa solo a quella persona, ma anche al fatto che se non fossi stato in pista per una cosa così futile, potrei non aver subito il danno.
> 
> Tradire è futile, tradire è vigliacco, tradire è da persone da poco, come potete pensare che l'altro debba prendersi l'inculata senza avere reazioni? Le reazioni possono essere di varia natura, ma se dite che la persona deve avere reazioni controllate, allora i problemi li avete un problema a realizzare cosa è la realtà che vi circonda.
> 
> COme reagirei ad un terzo tradimento? e che cazzo ne so, al primo ho reagito bene, al secondo malissimo al terzo potrei ridere o piangere, che cazzo ne so?


dany... lo sai che ti voglio bene... ma davvero in questo contesto non ti si può leggere...
ti prego cerca di rispettare il dolore di questa donna


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' la terza volta che abbini il mio nome all'omicidio......
> :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:
> 
> 
> ...


Starò covando un raptus. Mò prendo un'aspirina.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se domani mio marito mi uccide. Tu diresti che in qualche modo me la sono cercata. Non è un'attenuante?


Non capisco come puoi rispondere a cose del genere. Daniele sta trovando attenuanti preventive per l'omicidio. Cosa c'è da discutere. Tu pensi di doverti giustificare con lui?!!! Suvvia!!! Tradire è bruttissimo e implica autoprivarsi di alcuni diritti che dovrebbero essere naturali nei confronti di una persona con cui ci si relaziona: tra questi il poter condividere la quotidianeità, la notte, le feste ecc. Di queste privazioni, per me, non ci si può lamentare perché fanno parte del pacchetto. Se si vogliono queste cose bisogna scegliere di vivere solo rapporti tra persone libere. Il dolore invece è anch'esso parte del pacchetto e si sa di doversene fare carico e ancor più se succedono disgrazie e si sa che non si potrà vivere le disgrazie come si vorrebbe potendo avere l'intimità e il conforto degli altri. Si soffre lo stesso però. Il tradito soffre per quel che sa. Non può soffrire per quel che non sa. Certo che se poi sa che quel conforto che ha dato per quel periodo di depressione è stato confortare per un altro si innervosisce un poco (tanto) ed è per questo che un dolore è ancora più pesante perché non può essere espresso. Ma non può e non deve (dovrebbe) essere espresso o scaricato su chi subirebbe una beffa per la sua disponibilità.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Starò covando un raptus. Mò prendo un'aspirina.


Prendine due....tanto per dormire serena sta notte:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

si oscilla sempre da un estremo all'altro ...

ognuno faccia i conti con se stesso ... 

lei ha avuto una perdita ... e davanti a ciò io mi fermo. 

l'ho detto più volte ... 

credo, che lo spunto è ... di riflettere ... sono passati nove mesi ... 

e ancora sta così male ... 

di riflettere su tutta la dimensione ... con i se ... e con quello che c'è ora ...

ne di più ne di meno ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la penso esattamente come te, e in più non la ritengo affatto meno in grado di dare affetto e attenzioni ai figli per questo suo segreto dolore
> una mia osservazione:noto che i figli, in questa discussione come altrove, vengono trasformati in armi per scatenare i sensi di colpa, a livello affettivo ed emotivo
> ma una madre sa se ha fatto il suo dovere con loro o no


A volte anche no. Può essere scaricato o caricato sui figli anche il bisogno di conforto per dissapori con il padre o per problemi di lavoro o economici. Non dovrebbe essere fatto, ma si è umani. Riconoscere che si può non essere sempre perfetti è già una buona cosa.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

Oh, ve lo dico semplicemente, non capite un cazzo!!! Se non ci arrivate e fate come i picciotti degli animaniacs, allora siete messi male.

Ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> è una frase un pò fatta ...
> 
> ...


spero nei confronti solo del carnefice non nei confronti di altri altrimenti vuol dire che hai perso la strada ...ritrovarla non è facile


----------



## Gian (8 Marzo 2013)

ma è la Festa della donna !
Almeno oggi, cessate il fuoco.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si oscilla sempre da un estremo all'altro ...
> 
> ...


Ti sembrano tanti?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daniele E' estremo. E dice pure un pacco di fesserie. Poi, OLTRE non c'è tutto sto gran vedere, che se arrivi alle violenze per un tradfimento subito, o anche ad uccidere, vuol dire che GIA' non stavi bene in partenza.


C'è anche chi uccide per un parcheggio. Dobbiamo mettere in conto quando parcheggiamo che se c'è uno che crede di averne diritto prima di noi può ucciderci. Stiamo attenti.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ma è la Festa della donna !
> Almeno oggi, cessate il fuoco.



L'abbinamento fuoco/donna traditrice secondo me è molto gradito a Daniele:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> spero nei confronti solo del carnefice non nei confronti di altri altrimenti vuol dire che hai perso la strada ...ritrovarla non è facile


Ciao,

Fiammetta NOOOO 

mi spaventi!!!

sono moooolto lontana da ciò ...

te lo assicuro ... 

qui non trapela, per niente, e lo so  

molti mi vedono come una donna casa e chiesa ...

mooolto lontana da ciò ...

sono solo un pò rigida su alcune cose ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Credimi, il fatto che lui sia ancora qui è altro, in quelle notti è successo di tutto, e ho nascosto pure i coltelli in cucina.


Non confondere anche tu la fantasia con la realtà. Perché (come ha detto JB) la realtà è che tu non vuoi fargli del male.


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non confondere anche tu la fantasia con la realtà. Perché (come ha detto JB) la realtà è che tu non vuoi fargli del male.



Quando ragiono, ma in quelle notti non mi riconoscevo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Visto che però dobbiamo rassegnarci al fatto che in molti tradiscono, almeno dopo ammetterlo.
> 
> Suo marito mi sembra un ripiego.


Proprio perché a te sembra un ripiego anche a suo marito potrebbe sembrare così mentre magari nel corso del tempo anche questo grande amore potrà ridimensionarsi. Pensa a I Ponti di Madison County e a come quell'amore scompare alla fine e, tutto considerato, è la vita vissuta davvero tutti i giorni che conta.


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

In ogni caso, anche dovesse riinnamorarsi perdutamente di suo marito, l'inganno resta.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> In ogni caso, anche dovesse riinnamorarsi perdutamente di suo marito, l'inganno resta.



e quindi?
Qual'è la morale?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quando ragiono, ma in quelle notti non mi riconoscevo.


Però non l'hai fatto. Quindi erano impulsi di rabbia che non ti sono soliti e ti hanno stupita ma non ti hanno certo portato a vera violenza.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> In ogni caso, anche dovesse riinnamorarsi perdutamente di suo marito, l'inganno resta.


Certo. Ma proprio per questo ora non avrebbe senso dirlo! Servirebbe solo a far del male al marito.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> yes:mrgreen:
> 
> ma scusa, anche tuo marito non sa nulla, ergo, non mi pare che puoi dire che non riesci a tenerti nulla dentro, no?



SA del mio amico del cuore 
Cosa abbiamo fatto o cosa no non lo so
ma quello che ho fatto è una cosa che non mi ha turbato...
non vorrai mica paragonare la tragedia di una disgrazia 
Che ti butta a terra o di un amore folle tanto da considerarsi 
la donna o l'uomo della vita ...
con una cosa successa un paio di volte con un amico a cui si tengo molto
moltissimo ma non è l'amore della mia vita e nè tantomeno io sono il suo ...
cioè arrivassi al punto da essere confusa sulla mia vita farei una scelta ...
non stó con una persona sapendo che un'altra pensa di essere importante per me 
nel mentre che per me è messo in secondo piano ...
mi sembrerebbe di portargli via una fetta di vita...


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Ma proprio per questo *ora non avrebbe senso dirlo*! Servirebbe solo a far del male al marito.


infatti è quello che penso pure io.
A meno che non valga il detto.
Mal comune mezzo gaudio.
Ma spero di no perchè è raccapricciante e non vedo Devy così "bassa"


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> SA del mio amico del cuore
> Cosa abbiamo fatto o cosa no non lo so
> ma quello che ho fatto è una cosa che non mi ha turbato...
> non vorrai mica paragonare la tragedia di una disgrazia
> ...


Se il tuo amico del cuore morisse o non lo potessi vedere per mesi come reagiresti?


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

su questo non sono molto d'accordo.

il marito non sa niente ... e che rimanga così ...

non bisogna seminare dolore, se non ce ne bisogno ... 

e una storia che ha trovato la sua fine ...

noi tutti ... abbiamo dei segreti ... 

sienne


----------



## tesla (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e quindi?
> Qual'è la morale?


che fate del male e a volte vi viene restituito.
e il modo non si può sapere prima


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho capito cosa voleva dire.
> E non è certo bello
> Poi se lo vogliamo sempre giustificare facciamolo
> Quindi.....sappi che, se tua moglie ti pugnala sta notte te la sei cercata alla grandissima, dubito che piangeremo perchè sei uno stronzo traditore, diremo ai tuoi figli che la mamma è stata colta da un raptus ma in fondo tu eri una merda che ha fatto violenza alla loro mamma.
> ...


Io amo questa donna


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madonna santa farfalla, ma che hai?
> 
> Io sto dicendo che se tuo marito ( stiamo ipotizzando , potrebbe essere mia moglie ad esempio) ti uccide preso da raptus, non è giustificabile! ma è una conseguenza del tuo tradimento!
> 
> Se tu ti stavi buona e non tradivi, tuo marito non avrebbe avuto uno scatto di pazzia! Che non è giustificabile, ma si parla sempre  e comunque di conseguenze, e per l'ennesima volta scrivo ingiustificabili! ma innescate dal traditore.


Ciò che scrivi è inaccettabile, perché c'è sempre un'altra scelta. Per il traditore di non tradire, ad esempio.
Perché per un tradito non dovrebbe esserci un'altra scelta?


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> farfalla, come sei gentile nel commentare queste castronerie della peggior specie


lascia che ti faccia riflettere su di una cosa,

le reazioni aggressive nella grande maggioranza dei casi significano che l'utente si è sentito toccato su una grande verità che lo riguarda.

del resto, chi mai potrebbe sostenere che tradire il proprio compagno non significa trascurarlo se non traditori che lavorano di autodifesa?

del resto, chi mai potrebbe sostenere che una serata passata con l'amante di nascosto  non vada a scapito del tempo che si trascorrebbe con il proprio compagno? magari anche solo guardando un film? perchè sai tante persone preferiscono guardare un film con il compagno con cui stanno bene anzichè fare del sesso con l'amante.  capisco che possa risultare difficile da capire a tanti. ma ebbene sì, è così. tante persone sono così.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091683 ha detto:
			
		

> lascia che ti faccia riflettere su di una cosa,
> 
> le reazioni aggressive nella grande maggioranza dei casi significano che l'utente si è sentito toccato su una grande verità che lo riguarda.
> 
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
L'ho proprio pensato.
Grande.
Peccato ti ho già smeraldato un altro post oggi!

Sei uno di quelli che leggo con maggior interesse.


----------



## tesla (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091683 ha detto:
			
		

> lascia che ti faccia riflettere su di una cosa,
> 
> le reazioni aggressive nella grande maggioranza dei casi significano che l'utente si è sentito toccato su una grande verità che lo riguarda.
> 
> ...


mi piace


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> pure a me tu leggendoti.
> :bleah:
> 
> E per il resto quoto Farfalla e La Matra in tito anche quello che non ho ancora letto.
> ...


sono contento di poterti rispondere,

ma al contempo, mi rendo conto di quanto sia superfluo dedicare delle parole a chi si fa sdraiare sul tavolo in ufficio buttata fra i fogli ed il computer.  ti invidio molto sai. tutti quelli che criticano in realtà sono invidiosi di te. 

credi fermamente in quello che dici, e questo mi fa preoccupare molto. 

quello che ho scritto a matriani vale anche per te.

oggi mi sento stranamente aggressivo. si vede che ci vuole di tanto in tanto


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091690 ha detto:
			
		

> sono contento di poterti rispondere,
> 
> ma al contempo, mi rendo conto di quanto sia superfluo dedicare delle parole a chi si fa sdraiare sul tavolo in ufficio buttata fra i fogli ed il computer.  ti invidio molto sai. tutti quelli che criticano in realtà sono invidiosi di te.
> 
> ...


Ma ogni tanto ne vole
na scoea de scioe.


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciò che scrivi è inaccettabile, perché c'è sempre un'altra scelta. Per il traditore di non tradire, ad esempio.
> Perché per un tradito non dovrebbe esserci un'altra scelta?


Ciao Chiara,

si è espresso in modo lineare ... come se fosse un effetto a catena ...

ma la mia presenza lo smentisce ... come anche la sua ...  ...

perciò credo, che intendesse ... che può essere una possibile scelta ... 

sbagliata naturalmente



sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091683 ha detto:
			
		

> lascia che ti faccia riflettere su di una cosa,
> 
> le reazioni aggressive nella grande maggioranza dei casi significano che l'utente si è sentito toccato su una grande verità che lo riguarda.
> 
> ...



Sì, mi sono sentita toccata su una grande verità che mi riguarda
Sì, lavoro di autodifesa
Sì, in effetti io ho trascorso serate, anzi, pure notti intere con chi ho voluto,sfruttando tempi in cui mio marito non sarebbe comunque stato con me.

Non ce la faccio a rispondere a tante banalità messe insieme, scusa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> si è espresso in modo lineare ... come se fosse un effetto a catena ...
> 
> ...


Ah, ok....meno male, direi


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah, ok....meno male, direi


Ciao 

a chi lo dici! :mrgreen: ... 

io vorrei, per me, mettere in chiaro una cosa:

io non condanno chi tradisce ... 

a me, quello che da fastidio ... 

è il banalizzare e o il nascondersi dietro a delle scuse distorte ...

è così difficile ammettere: si, in questo frangente di vita, non sono corretta. PUNTO

ma tutta la pappardella ... una boccata d'aria ... è successo non so perché ... è la mia vita ...

ohh, qua nessuno è fesso!

solo perché in molti lo fanno ... non significa che sia una cosa giusta / normale ... è sbagliata.

cioè ... io difronte a voi ... mi sento stupida ... 

ma sapete quante volte nella vita reale io abbasso i pantaloni? 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> che fate del male e a volte vi viene restituito.
> e il modo non si può sapere prima


minchia Tesla.
il tuo commento fa molto antico testamento.
e mi fermo


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091690 ha detto:
			
		

> sono contento di poterti rispondere,
> 
> ma al contempo, mi rendo conto di quanto sia superfluo dedicare delle parole a chi si fa sdraiare sul tavolo in ufficio buttata fra i fogli ed il computer.  ti invidio molto sai. tutti quelli che criticano in realtà sono invidiosi di te.
> 
> ...



ah...leggi il blog.
Di nascosto però:mrgreen:
ti tocchi?
No perchè quella pagina è di parecchio tempo fa, ti è rimasta impressa eh, buongustaio
sul  neretto.
Devo preoccuparmi?


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, mi sono sentita toccata su una grande verità che mi riguarda
> Sì, lavoro di autodifesa
> Sì, in effetti io ho trascorso serate, anzi, pure notti intere con chi ho voluto,sfruttando tempi in cui mio marito non sarebbe comunque stato con me.
> 
> Non ce la faccio a rispondere a tante banalità messe insieme, scusa


non serviva che mi rispondessi punto per punto,
i miei erano solamente, esempi.

e guarda a me non interessa se tradisci o meno, io dibatto il solo concetto che tradire equivalga a togliere tempo alla relazione in atto con il proprio compagno ufficiale.

ci sarà chi ne toglie poco e chi tanto, chi toglie energie fisiche e mentali, chi solo mentali, chi solo fisiche.

ma è difficile sostenere che ciò vada a nulla togliere alla relazione ufficiale.

"sfruttando tempi in cui mio marito non sarebbe comunque stato con me."

Quindi, tutte le volte che sei stata con un tuo amante, tuo marito non sarebbe comunque stato con te?  e tutte le volte che hai scritto messaggi, telefonato, email, chiacchierate, e chi più ne ha ne metta, non avevi mai niente da fare di buono per la relazione ufficiale?

non lo so. 
 si fa sempre fatica a riconoscere le proprie mancanze.

a volte si sente il bisogno persino di dover ribadire dei concetti a degli sconosciuti, su di un forum, pur di convincersi di qualcosa.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se il tuo amico del cuore morisse o non lo potessi vedere per mesi come reagiresti?


malissimo 
ma che c'entra ...
non soffrirei di nascosto o almeno 
facendo credere altre cose a chi mi ama...

ma con questo non stó dicendo che deve confessare 
manzi ci mancherebbe...

non condivido solo la scelta di questi 
grandi amori segreti  che durano da una vita alle spalle 
di persone che lecitamente pensano di essere loro 
il grande  amore ...

Poi l'autrice non ha piu raccontato nulla non sappiamo 
nulla della sua effettiva vita matrimoniale ...


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091712 ha detto:
			
		

> non serviva che mi rispondessi punto per punto,
> i miei erano solamente, esempi.
> 
> e guarda a me non interessa se tradisci o meno, io dibatto il solo concetto che tradire equivalga a togliere tempo alla relazione in atto con il proprio compagno ufficiale.
> ...


no.
A meno che non avesse deciso di stare a casa con me.
Ma ho sempre scelto i miei focosi e pindarici incontri con quella macchina del sesso di Man, in base alle uscite di Mattia.
Che praticamente esce tutte le sere quindi non è che ci ho studiato tanto.


Mmmmhhhhh...porca miseria.
E' quello stronzo di Mattia che ruba del tempo a NOI!
Minchia, avrà l'amante?


Hai ragione jfhgkvjmfcvvbhnjk , sta togliendo tempo a noi.
Ora lo cazzio di brutto.
Grazie per avermi aperto gli occhi.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091712 ha detto:
			
		

> non serviva che mi rispondessi punto per punto,
> i miei erano solamente, esempi.
> 
> e guarda a me non interessa se tradisci o meno, io dibatto il solo concetto che tradire equivalga a togliere tempo alla relazione in atto con il proprio compagno ufficiale.
> ...


Però magari non era al bar a giocare le carte con gli amici.
Magari non era a spendere e spandere.
Magari era semplicemente al suo posto di lavoro.
Per contribuire ad una famiglia.

Ho scritto contribuire, pregasi non leggere mantenere.

Ostia!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> malissimo
> ma che c'entra ...
> non soffrirei di nascosto o almeno
> facendo credere altre cose a chi mi ama...
> ...


Sai non ho mai pensato di essere il grande amore di qualcuno.
Ma solo un amore.

E se chiudo gli occhi dentro di me.
So di aver vissuto già la più bella e grande storia d'amore 
che potessi mai aver immaginato.

E non me lo dimentico mai.


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e quindi?
> Qual'è la morale?



Nessuna morale, mi fa solo pena suo marito, e la vedova.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091712 ha detto:
			
		

> non serviva che mi rispondessi punto per punto,
> i miei erano solamente, esempi.
> 
> e guarda a me non interessa se tradisci o meno, io dibatto il solo concetto che tradire equivalga a togliere tempo alla relazione in atto con il proprio compagno ufficiale.
> ...


Sì, tutte le volte o quasi.
Se avrei potuto fare qualcosa di buono per la relazione ufficiale nel tempo in cui lui non c'era? Sì: lavare, stirare, riassettare casa....vale? Tante volte l'ho fatto e lo faccio.
E in effetti lo ribadisco a te per convincermi che non sono poi una merda così infame.
Ma per caso sei Persa?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, tutte le volte o quasi.
> Se avrei potuto fare qualcosa di buono per la relazione ufficiale nel tempo in cui lui non c'era? Sì: lavare, stirare, riassettare casa....vale? Tante volte l'ho fatto e lo faccio.
> E in effetti lo ribadisco a te per convincermi che non sono poi una merda così infame.
> Ma per caso sei Persa?


Non è questione di essere merde infami.
Ma almeno di non pretendere di essere super sante eh?

Ricordati del Pubblicano e Fariseo.

Bellissima parabola no?

Accettiamo dai umilmente, serenamente che

dire ah ma io non tolgo niente a mio marito o mia moglie andando con altri...

non si può sentire

almeno non insultiamo l'intelligenza delle persone

almeno questo.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma è chiaro che quando tradisci togli qualcosa dalla relazione col partner, non necessariamente tempo insieme ma è evidente che il concetto stesso di tradire implica nascondere, mistificare, celare una parte di sé, ed in questo senso è ovvio che togli qualcosa alla tua relazione con l'ufficiale. Quello che però non capisco è che cazzo vi state giustificando a fare con l'amico cirillico.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che quando tradisci togli qualcosa dalla relazione col partner, non necessariamente tempo insieme ma è evidente che il concetto stesso di tradire implica nascondere, mistificare, celare una parte di sé, ed in questo senso è ovvio che togli qualcosa alla tua relazione con l'ufficiale. Quello che però non capisco è che cazzo vi state giustificando a fare con l'amico cirillico.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
MIo caro l'hubris fa dire tante cose all'uomo no?

Mi ricordo un giovane figlio di un organaro.
Suo padre era un dio dell'intonazione.
Il figlio voleva fare un nuovo tipo di intonazione, alternativo.

Suo padre rideva dicendo ma figuriamoci se non ci ho provato anch'io.

Il risultato della nuova intonazione faceva cagare come da copione.

Bon il giovine orgoglioso invece di capire che se da 600 anni si fanno parlare le canne d'organo secondo certi metodi una ragione vi sarà cercava per il mondo intero organisti a cui piacesse la sua intonazione, no?


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti è quello che penso pure io.
> A meno che non valga il detto.
> Mal comune mezzo gaudio.
> Ma spero di no perchè è raccapricciante e non vedo Devy così "bassa"


Infatti, io parlo solo di onestà, nel mio caso avrei voluto saperlo immediatamente, e se penso che, fosse stato per mio marito,  l'avrebbe nascosto in eterno, beh, in quei momenti lo odio.


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> di chi lo subisce :singleeye:
> vorrei vedere che fosse la morte di chi tradisce :rotfl:



non c'è nulla di paragonabile alla propria morte, non scherziamo!

(forse solo le torture prolungate, tipo le persone nei campi di concentramento che alla fine si buttavano nei forni vive, come degli automi)

il guaio di questo 3d è che l'autrice ha messo in luce un aspetto terribile, sul quale però pochi si sono soffermati
almeno, meno che sul fatto che lei sia una traditrice
provate a riflettere bene e vedrete che di fronte alla morte di una persona tante cose non hanno più alcun significato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che quando tradisci togli qualcosa dalla relazione col partner, non necessariamente tempo insieme ma è evidente che il concetto stesso di tradire implica nascondere, mistificare, celare una parte di sé, ed in questo senso è ovvio che togli qualcosa alla tua relazione con l'ufficiale. Quello che però non capisco è che cazzo vi state giustificando a fare con l'amico cirillico.


Così, mi avanzava un po' di tempo per essere buona in questo uggioso venerdì sera.


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> non c'è nulla di paragonabile alla propria morte, non scherziamo!
> 
> (forse solo le torture prolungate, tipo le persone nei campi di concentramento che alla fine si buttavano nei forni vive, come degli automi)
> 
> ...


Ciao,

be ... scusa ... ovvio, che non c'è nulla di paragonabile alla morte ... la morte è assoluta. 

guarda, sto in lutto da natale ... una persona straordinaria, un vero punto di riferimento se ne è andata ... 

perciò, ciò che sto per dire, lo dico ... con il male che ho nel petto ...

dipende molto di come uno si pone davanti alla vita e alla morte ... 

lo impariamo già da piccoli, che la morte fa parte della vita ... non è un mistero. 

e come tale bisogna prenderla ... è un evento naturale ... che tocca a tutti ... 

lo so benissimo, che lei sta molto male ... non solo per la perdita, 

ma anche per una vita futura, che non potrà più vivere ... condividere con lui ... 

ed è su questo che ci siamo soffermati ... che fa pur sempre parte di questo dolore ... 

di tenerlo come un ricordo caro ...

e di guardarsi attorno ... nonostante tutto ... ha risparmiato dolore ad altri ... 

sienne


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ah...leggi il blog.
> Di nascosto però:mrgreen:
> ti tocchi?
> No perchè quella pagina è di parecchio tempo fa, ti è rimasta impressa eh, buongustaio
> ...


hai eccellenti doti di scrittrice e la lettura mi è risultata piacevole.
dopodichè io di blog non ne leggo quindi il tuo me lo ricordo anche poichè è l'unico che ho visitato.  ciò non toglie nulla al fatto che sia realmente interessante.

dopodichè, questa è la prima volta che decido di rispondere su questo forum su alcune tematiche.  tanto ognuno difende sè stesso. quindi evito.  oggi no, oggi ho scelto di barare al mio gioco e cadere nel trappolone. 

no, non mi tocco, le mie trasgressioni sono più complicate di così, inoltre sono frequentatore di club privè assieme alla mia compagna e quindi credo di averne "viste" parecchie e di avere guadagnato una buona dose di controllo che tra l'altro non mi è mai mancato. 

tu sei sicura di te stessa e questo nel tuo caso è un male e ti porta alla totale assenza di autocritica. 
mi ricordi mio fratello quando spara le sentenze da portatore di verità salvo poi avere scatti di orgoglio ogni qual volta si tocca un argomento sensibile.  questi scatti ti tradiscono.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091782 ha detto:
			
		

> hai eccellenti doti di scrittrice e la lettura mi è risultata piacevole.
> dopodichè io di blog non ne leggo quindi il tuo me lo ricordo anche poichè è l'unico che ho visitato.  ciò non toglie nulla al fatto che sia realmente interessante.
> 
> dopodichè, questa è la prima volta che decido di rispondere su questo forum su alcune tematiche.  tanto ognuno difende sè stesso. quindi evito.  oggi no, oggi ho scelto di barare al mio gioco e cadere nel trappolone.
> ...



scatti?
Ho gli ho scatti?
Sparo sentenze?
io?







Minchia.
Ok.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> L'ho proprio pensato.
> Grande.
> Peccato ti ho già smeraldato un altro post oggi!
> ...


 
anche io leggo i tuoi con interesse poichè scrivi con leggerezza, senza troppo pensarci, e i tuoi scritti sono pieni di smile per far capire che la vuoi prendere così sul tranquillo senza far arrabbiare nessuno.

poi scrivi le tue verità così come sono senza sprecare tempo a cercare di cammuffarle perchè sembrino vere anche per gli altri.  

sei il più positivo del forum, bravo


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091799 ha detto:
			
		

> anche io leggo i tuoi con interesse poichè scrivi con leggerezza, senza troppo pensarci, e i tuoi scritti sono pieni di smile per far capire che la vuoi prendere così sul tranquillo senza far arrabbiare nessuno.
> 
> poi scrivi le tue verità così come sono senza sprecare tempo a cercare di cammuffarle perchè sembrino vere anche per gli altri.
> 
> sei il più positivo del forum, bravo


grazie
faccio il meglio che posso


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091683 ha detto:
			
		

> lascia che ti faccia riflettere su di una cosa,
> 
> le reazioni aggressive nella grande maggioranza dei casi significano che l'utente si è sentito toccato su una grande verità che lo riguarda.
> 
> ...


Non ho mai passato una sera con il mio amante. E ora come la metti?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciò che scrivi è inaccettabile, perché c'è sempre un'altra scelta. Per il traditore di non tradire, ad esempio.
> Perché per un tradito non dovrebbe esserci un'altra scelta?


Ma infatti, ad esempio tu hai fatto una scelta, scrivendo una domanda idiota. 

Ma ti rispondo ugualmente, per quello che potrebbe servire.

Parte della vita se non tutta, è gestita dalle nostre azioni, dalle quali molto spesso si hanno delle reazioni, a volte incontrollabili, ad esempio un tradimento. Se una persona non riesce a controllarsi e tradisce, fa scattare determinati meccanismi, tra i tanti si sta ipotizzando un delitto che proviene da uno scatto di pazzia, chiamasi raptus. 

Sono stato chiaro, Chiara? 

Tu Chiara non sei idiota e lo sai bene, scassapalle in questo caso si, ma tranquilla che personalmente sorrido, perchè a priori, qua dentro ci sto serenamente. A parte rari raptus. :carneval:


----------



## tesla (9 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> minchia Tesla.
> il tuo commento fa molto antico testamento.
> e mi fermo


cosa posso farci? sarà anche antico testamento ma è cosi apa:
siamo noi che siamo retrogradi e antidiluviani, vorrà dire che la prossima volta che verrò tradita mi lancerò in strada cosi

pattini e paillettes 

[video=youtube_share;ZBR2G-iI3-I]http://youtu.be/ZBR2G-iI3-I[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> cosa posso farci? sarà anche antico testamento ma è cosi apa:
> siamo noi che siamo retrogradi e antidiluviani, vorrà dire che la prossima volta che verrò tradita mi lancerò in strada cosi
> 
> pattini e paillettes
> ...



:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma cerchiamo di smetterla! minchia manco per scherzo voglio leggere certe cose, ( e so che la tua è una battuta) ma non accetto nemmeno per scherzo o sarcasmo quello che hai scritto di te, c'è ne fossero come te. 

:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091782 ha detto:
			
		

> hai eccellenti doti di scrittrice e la lettura mi è risultata piacevole.
> dopodichè io di blog non ne leggo quindi il tuo me lo ricordo anche poichè è l'unico che ho visitato.  ciò non toglie nulla al fatto che sia realmente interessante.
> 
> dopodichè, questa è la prima volta che decido di rispondere su questo forum su alcune tematiche.  tanto ognuno difende sè stesso. quindi evito.  oggi no, oggi ho scelto di barare al mio gioco e cadere nel trappolone.
> ...


 
 

Penso anche io la stessa cosa.
La mia asserzione è una forma di aiuto per riflettere, non un quote ad minchiam che spesso e per fazione si scrive. Va letta quindi in questo senso.


----------



## Tebe (9 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> cosa posso farci? sarà anche antico testamento ma è cosi apa:
> siamo noi che siamo retrogradi e antidiluviani, vorrà dire che la prossima volta che verrò tradita mi lancerò in strada cosi
> 
> pattini e paillettes
> ...


La morte non è mai una contropartita meritata


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> La morte non è mai una contropartita meritata


Ci mancherebbe!! Si soffre ma non si butta l'unica cosa davvero nostra che abbiamo!


----------



## Tebe (9 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe!! Si soffre ma non si butta l'unica cosa davvero nostra che abbiamo!


secondo Tesla, chi tradisce, viene punito anche in questo modo.

Ho i capelli dritti. E considerato i ricci nemmeno la parrucchiera riesce a farmeli _così _dritti


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091683 ha detto:
			
		

> lascia che ti faccia riflettere su di una cosa,
> 
> *le reazioni aggressive nella grande maggioranza dei casi significano che l'utente si è sentito toccato su una grande verità che lo riguarda.
> *
> ...



quindi con me sei stato aggressivo perchè non sai leggere attentamente?


----------



## Tebe (9 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi con me sei stato aggressivo perchè non sai leggere attentamente?


:rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:



forse fa troppo buio nei priv...ops! mentre si guarda un film con il proprio partner, chissà!:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> secondo Tesla, *chi tradisce, viene punito anche in questo modo*.
> 
> Ho i capelli dritti. E considerato i ricci nemmeno la parrucchiera riesce a farmeli _così _dritti


Lì mi sembrava che parlasse di suicidio. Non si punisce certo il traditore se il tradito si suicida. Io credo che si uccida quando si sente la presenza dell'altro minacciosa per la propria immagine di sé. E questo diventa più importante non solo della vita dell'altro ma anche delle conseguenze che questo atto comporta. Chi uccide o si uccide è una persona profondamente fragile. C'è chi è così fragile da sentirsi annullare da un tradimento. Ci sono persone che si sentono annullate anche da un parcheggio "rubato". Non si può vivere pensando se la nostra vita e le nostre scelte possono mettere in crisi fino a quel punto di rottura gli altri. Cercare di non fare del male a chi ci vuol bene e conta su di noi è il minimo che è richiesto a un essere umano. Non sempre si riesce. Tradire può essere condito da tentativi di farlo con rispetto o da voluto disprezzo e desiderio di umiliazione. La reazione del tradito non è sempre in rapporto con il comportamento del traditore. Pensare di colpevolizzare il traditore (anche quello più bieco) per le reazioni del tradito è creare legami di causa ed effetto meccanicistici e per me assurdi.


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daniele c'è. Purtroppo.


Sono in totale disaccordo con daniele!Meglio la sincerità di un Daniele che personaggi che si aggirano dispensando verdi e quote per aggraziarsi forumisti sprovveduti per poi colpire con cattiveria e meschinità chi ha capito che panni vestono....!Meglio daniele con i suoi eccessi....che i finti CARITATEVOLI!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lì mi sembrava che parlasse di suicidio. Non si punisce certo il traditore se il tradito si suicida. Io credo che si uccida quando si sente la presenza dell'altro minacciosa per la propria immagine di sé. E questo diventa più importante non solo della vita dell'altro ma anche delle conseguenze che questo atto comporta. Chi uccide o si uccide è una persona profondamente fragile. C'è chi è così fragile da sentirsi annullare da un tradimento. Ci sono persone che si sentono annullate anche da un parcheggio "rubato". Non si può vivere pensando se la nostra vita e le nostre scelte possono mettere in crisi fino a quel punto di rottura gli altri. Cercare di non fare del male a chi ci vuol bene e conta su di noi è il minimo che è richiesto a un essere umano. Non sempre si riesce. Tradire può essere condito da tentativi di farlo con rispetto o da voluto disprezzo e desiderio di umiliazione. La reazione del tradito non è sempre in rapporto con il comportamento del traditore. Pensare di colpevolizzare il traditore (anche quello più bieco) per le reazioni del tradito è creare legami di causa ed effetto meccanicistici e per me assurdi.



Scusami, devo farti prima una domanda, dopo rispondo commentando quello che hai scritto.

Confermi quello che hai scritto ?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami, devo farti prima una domanda, dopo rispondo commentando quello che hai scritto.
> 
> Confermi quello che hai scritto ?


 l'ho scritto 5 minuti fa. Certo che lo confermo. Non garantisco di essermi spiegata


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> l'ho scritto 5 minuti fa. Certo che lo confermo. Non garantisco di essermi spiegata



Bene, io darò la mia risposta in base a quello che ho capito, sarai te a rispondermi se ho capito bene. 
:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lì mi sembrava che parlasse di suicidio. Non si punisce certo il traditore se il tradito si suicida. Io credo che si uccida quando si sente la presenza dell'altro minacciosa per la propria immagine di sé. E questo diventa più importante non solo della vita dell'altro ma anche delle conseguenze che questo atto comporta. Chi uccide o si uccide è una persona profondamente fragile. C'è chi è così fragile da sentirsi annullare da un tradimento. Ci sono persone che si sentono annullate anche da un parcheggio "rubato". Non si può vivere pensando se la nostra vita e le nostre scelte possono mettere in crisi fino a quel punto di rottura gli altri. Cercare di non fare del male a chi ci vuol bene e conta su di noi è il minimo che è richiesto a un essere umano. Non sempre si riesce. Tradire può essere condito da tentativi di farlo con rispetto o da voluto disprezzo e desiderio di umiliazione. La reazione del tradito non è sempre in rapporto con il comportamento del traditore. Pensare di colpevolizzare il traditore (anche quello più bieco) per le reazioni del tradito è creare legami di causa ed effetto meccanicistici e per me assurdi.



Vero, non si punisce il traditore suicidandosi, però se prima era una merda avendo tradito, nel suicidio del compagno non creda si metterà ne a far festa ne a ridere ne cose simili, probabilmente capirà che la merda dentro la sua persona è cresciuta a dismisura, marcando sul punto che chi si è suicidato ha sicuramente gravi problemi psicologici di cui il partner se ne è totalmente fregato.

I motivi per un delitto sono diversi e di certo quello da scritto uno dei mille possibili, ma a parere mio non uno da prendere in considerazione.

Il resto che hai scritto, fa presupporre di quanta umanità hai nel pensare il dolore altrui non solo nel dolore del tradimento, ma anche di una macchina rubata a quella famiglia che ha fatto sacrifici per comprarla.


----------



## sienne (9 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

esiste - purtroppo - che si cade in uno stato fuori da tutto ...

le angosce, le paure, le insicurezze ... fanno parte della vita ...

ma un tradimento (come tante altre cose), possono minare tutto quello che ti definisce. 

si arriva ... a non vedere più niente ... neanche il buio ... 

una disperazione ... ci avvolge ... 

e se si rimane troppo tempo dentro queste sensazioni ... 

senza trovare una via di uscita ... all'improvviso ti sembra chiaro ...

finalmente luce ... e la segui ... 

sienne

oh ... intendiamoci ... io mando prima a quel paese tutti ... 

ho il seme del sorriso in me ... :smile: ...

ma ho molta immaginazione ... tutto qua ...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero, non si punisce il traditore suicidandosi, però se prima era una merda avendo tradito, nel suicidio del compagno non creda si metterà ne a far festa ne a ridere ne cose simili, probabilmente capirà che la merda dentro la sua persona è cresciuta a dismisura, marcando sul punto che chi si è suicidato ha sicuramente gravi problemi psicologici di cui il partner se ne è totalmente fregato.
> 
> I motivi per un delitto sono diversi e di certo quello da scritto uno dei mille possibili, ma a parere mio non uno da prendere in considerazione.
> 
> Il resto che hai scritto, fa presupporre di quanta umanità hai nel pensare il dolore altrui non solo nel dolore del tradimento, ma anche di una macchina rubata a quella famiglia che ha fatto sacrifici per comprarla.


 Dipende dal traditore. Ci saranno pure quelli che non se ne fanno un gran problema Quali sono i motivi degli omicidi (a parte criminalità)? La terza osservazione, pur ringraziandoti per l'apprezzamento, non c'entra con quel che ho scritto perché parlavo di chi ammazza perché gli hanno "rubato" il parcheggio e non l'auto ed era un esempio estremo di un omicidio che viene definito per futili motivi che per l'omicida non sono futili perché lo mettono in condizioni di perder la testa. Ovviamente continuo a parcheggiare senza aspettarmi di essere ammazzata.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> esiste - purtroppo - che si cade in uno stato fuori da tutto ...
> 
> ...


Anch'io. Quindi chi ha reazione estreme è perché perde la testa perché aveva il collo fragile.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal traditore. Ci saranno pure quelli che non se ne fanno un gran problema Quali sono i motivi degli omicidi (a parte criminalità)? La terza osservazione, pur ringraziandoti per l'apprezzamento, non c'entra con quel che ho scritto perché parlavo di chi ammazza perché gli hanno "rubato" il parcheggio e non l'auto ed era un esempio estremo di un omicidio che viene definito per futili motivi che per l'omicida non sono futili perché lo mettono in condizioni di perder la testa. Ovviamente continuo a parcheggiare senza aspettarmi di essere ammazzata.


Bene, sappiamo come saresti da traditrice, o lo sei? 

E vabbè il parcheggio l'auto..... vogliamo dare una graduatoria all'omicidio? parcheggio non si commette omicidio, auto rubata si commette omicidio. auahahhahahahaha mi sento all'asilo credimi. 

Non te la prendere non voglio infierire e nemmeno mi permetterei, commento soltanto l'evidenza.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene, sappiamo come saresti da traditrice, o lo sei?
> 
> E vabbè il parcheggio l'auto..... vogliamo dare una graduatoria all'omicidio? parcheggio non si commette omicidio, auto rubata si commette omicidio. auahahhahahahaha mi sento all'asilo credimi.
> 
> Non te la prendere non voglio infierire e nemmeno mi permetterei, commento soltanto l'evidenza.


Non leggi la cronaca nera. C'è gente che si ammazza per il parcheggio o per il posto in fila fuori dalla discoteca. Come traditrice sarei non bieca. Esempio di tradimento bieco è quello subito da Circe.


----------



## Tebe (9 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non leggi la cronaca nera. C'è gente che si ammazza per il parcheggio o per il posto in fila fuori dalla discoteca. Come traditrice sarei non bieca. *Esempio di tradimento bieco è quello subito da Circe.*


madonna che embolo se ci penso.

:bleah:

credo talmente nell'amicizia tra donne come valore assoluto che mi da lo stesso schifo dell'incesto.
Lo "sento" uguale.
Dal di fuori ovviamente, poi quando ci si trova in mezzo, alcune dinamiche mentali, a volte, cambiano.

Lui, e lei, sono stati fortunati ad avere incontrato Circe.
Gran Signora.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> esiste - purtroppo - che si cade in uno stato fuori da tutto ...
> 
> ...



Voglio raccontarti una cosa sienne.

A pochi giorni da tradimento nel bagno e con accanto mia moglie, mi è successa una cosa che proverò a scrivere, sono certo di non riuscire a trasmettere la sensazione; ero la e tutto ad un tratto sento un dolore che non ha un'epicentro, era dolore vivo che usciva da tutti i pori della pelle! ho cominciato a piegarmi... con mia moglie che mi guardava, la mia mente in piena esplosione che mi diceva Clà stai per morire!, sono in ginocchio appoggiato ad una parate con mia moglie che capisce la gravità e che cerca di aiutarmi, :smile: e come poteva aiutarmi?:smile: Nella mia disperazione della paura di morire avevo un unico pensiero che contasse, riuscire a dire a mia moglie, non far entrare i bambini, non farmi vedere così! lo dissi una volta trovando la forza, non mi diede ascolto, riuscì non so come a dirlo gridando, ( non era un grido ma un tentativo.)

Sienne, sono fiero di me! di tutti o quasi, i comportamenti adottati anche quando non ero me stesso!
E nel racconto di quello che mi è successo, penso a quelle persone che non hanno avuto la mia reazione, ma quella del delitto! 
Alcune volte succedono dentro la persona delle cose strane che non fanno parte di noi, ma che implodono dentro e scoppiano anche fuori! e succede il caso nel caos.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Voglio raccontarti una cosa sienne.
> 
> A pochi giorni da tradimento nel bagno e con accanto mia moglie, mi è successa una cosa che proverò a scrivere, sono certo di non riuscire a trasmettere la sensazione; ero la e tutto ad un tratto sento un dolore che non ha un'epicentro, era dolore vivo che usciva da tutti i pori della pelle! ho cominciato a piegarmi... con mia moglie che mi guardava, la mia mente in piena esplosione che mi diceva Clà stai per morire!, sono in ginocchio appoggiato ad una parate con mia moglie che capisce la gravità e che cerca di aiutarmi, :smile: e come poteva aiutarmi?:smile: Nella mia disperazione della paura di morire avevo un unico pensiero che contasse, riuscire a dire a mia moglie, non far entrare i bambini, non farmi vedere così! lo dissi una volta trovando la forza, non mi diede ascolto, riuscì non so come a dirlo gridando, ( non era un grido ma un tentativo.)
> 
> ...


Attacco di panico. Normale reazione a uno stress o a un trauma.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Attacco di panico. Normale reazione a uno stress o a un trauma.


:up:

Si normale attacco di panico. Chiamiamolo così. Sono stato per due giorni un vegetale, avevo bisogno di aiuto l'ho trovato tramite neurologa andandoci soltanto una volta e parlando, mai usato medicine, ma avevo il foglietto con la prescrizione da usare se fosse stato necessario. Si chiamiamolo normale. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io. Quindi chi ha reazione estreme è perché perde la testa perché aveva il collo fragile.



Forse più sensibile?


----------



## sienne (9 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io. Quindi chi ha reazione estreme è perché perde la testa perché aveva il collo fragile.


Ciao

puó essere ...

so soltanto, che la disperazione deve essere enorme. 
Per vedere in quel atto la liberazione ... la pace 

Vista in questa dimensione, non é neanche più un atto estremo.

Sienne


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Si normale attacco di panico. Chiamiamolo così. Sono stato per due giorni un vegetale, avevo bisogno di aiuto l'ho trovato tramite neurologa andandoci soltanto una volta e parlando, mai usato medicine, ma avevo il foglietto con la prescrizione da usare se fosse stato necessario. Si chiamiamolo normale. :up:


Normale no. Normale nel senso che é normale che in una situazione come quella si presenti. 
So quanto sono devastanti.
Bravo a non prendere farmaci, io non co sono riuscita


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta. Avevo bisogno dopo tanti mesi di silenzio di raccontare a qualcuno la mia storia, così come è stata.
> Sono stata fortunata: a 18 anni ho incontrato l'uomo della mia vita. E' durato solo due anni ma per i successivi 20 ci siamo rincorsi e desiderati (a turno), senza mai confessarlo reciprocamente. Lui è stato un amore ma anche un caro amico. Negli anni entrambi abbiamo creato due famiglie con figli. A settembre 2011, non so perchè qualcosa è scattato. Dopo 20 anni ci siamo ritrovati e voi non immaginate che cosa è stato per noi...
> 
> E poi...
> ...


A volte il destino non vuole che prendiamo la via "predestinata", e quando la morte ci divide è segno inquivocabile di aver strapazzato limiti invalicabili. C'è chi è passato per quelle vie, chi no.

Quando vedo la morte di altri che poteva essere facilmente la mia, allora qualcuno mi segnala di non oltrepassare, e distogliere lo sguardo e ogni futuro interesse.

Non è facile accettare questi segnali, ma se non ci toccassero il cuore, chi li rispetterebbe?

Da quando rispetto anche i segnali molto più sottili, e soprattutto, da quando so chiedere come comportarmi e percepire le risposte, le cose vanno molto meglio.

Il consiglio che ti posso dare, in base alla mia esperienza personale, di domandare il tuo super-io dove e come andare, e seguire i suoi suggerimenti. Del resto, non hai molta altra scelta. Per sentirlo ancora vicino, dovrai fare spazio in te, rimuovere rancori e dispiaceri, aspettative e delusioni, per lasciar defluire il dolore.

Puoi anche implodere, se vuoi, ma forse non reggi l'impatto. Ma soprattutto, smetti a fingere. Hai il diritto di essere addolorata, di avere sentimenti ed esprimerli. Fingere non aiuta te e non ai figli, anzi. Li introduci a un mondo non vero che poi illude anche loro nel modo in cui stai illudendo te stessa. Se hai bisogno, piangi, ore, giorni. Fin quando non ti passa.

E poi prova a riprenderti la tua vita e seguirla con più coinvolgimento personale. Non credo di essere un gran aiuto in questo momento, ma quando arrivi capirai cosa ho voluto dire...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> A volte il destino non vuole che prendiamo la via "predestinata", e quando la morte ci divide è segno inquivocabile di aver strapazzato limiti invalicabili. C'è chi è passato per quelle vie, chi no.
> 
> Quando vedo la morte di altri che poteva essere facilmente la mia, allora qualcuno mi segnala di non oltrepassare, e distogliere lo sguardo e ogni futuro interesse.
> 
> ...



Se lo facesse dovrebbe dare spiegazioni che non può dare


----------



## Tebe (9 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se lo facesse dovrebbe dare spiegazioni che non può dare



già


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma infatti, ad esempio tu hai fatto una scelta, scrivendo una domanda idiota.
> 
> Ma ti rispondo ugualmente, per quello che potrebbe servire.
> 
> ...


Ti ho spiegato che in molti casi, ma perché molti?parlo del mio direttamente, va: il tradimento non è una mancanza di controllo, è una scelta. Quindi il tuo discorso fa acqua da tutte le parti.
Tra te e Daniele potete stare lì a spaccare il capello in quattro fino all'eternità, valutando di volta in volta  le sfumature per cui un omicidio può avere una percentuale di giustificazione o di responsabità della vittima. Fatelo, buon divertimento

Pensa pure che sono idiota o che faccio domande idiote.

La verità è che continui a non centrare il punto, quindi ci rinuncio.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti ho spiegato che in molti casi, ma perché molti?parlo del mio direttamente, va: il tradimento non è una mancanza di controllo, è una scelta. Quindi il tuo discorso fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> Tra te e Daniele potete stare lì a spaccare il capello in quattro fino all'eternità, valutando di volta in volta  le sfumature per cui un omicidio può avere una percentuale di giustificazione o di responsabità della vittima. Fatelo, buon divertimento
> 
> Pensa pure che sono idiota o che faccio domande idiote.
> ...


Pì che altro tu vorresti che Ultimo pensasse con la to testa.
E lui non è mai disposto a pensare con una testa che non sia la sua no?

Hai sentito l'intervista a Ermanno Olmi nel 50 del suo matrimonio?

Dice che non ha mai tradito neanche con il pensiero, neanche gli è mai venuto in mente di tradire....
pensa un po' te che maschi esistono a sto mondo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pì che altro *tu vorresti che Ultimo pensasse con la to testa*.
> E lui non è mai disposto a pensare con una testa che non sia la sua no?
> 
> Hai sentito l'intervista a Ermanno Olmi nel 50 del suo matrimonio?
> ...



ma neanche un pò

lo invito a moderarsi nel correre dietro a tutti cercando di giustificare le esternazioni più pazzesche
vedo che anche tu nel tempo sei riuscito a raggiungere questo risultato che ti fa onore ogni giorno di più

quindi anche per ultimo c'è speranza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritta. Avevo bisogno dopo tanti mesi di silenzio di raccontare a qualcuno la mia storia, così come è stata.
> Sono stata fortunata: a 18 anni ho incontrato l'uomo della mia vita. E' durato solo due anni ma per i successivi 20 ci siamo rincorsi e desiderati (a turno), senza mai confessarlo reciprocamente. Lui è stato un amore ma anche un caro amico. Negli anni entrambi abbiamo creato due famiglie con figli. A settembre 2011, non so perchè qualcosa è scattato. Dopo 20 anni ci siamo ritrovati e voi non immaginate che cosa è stato per noi...
> 
> E poi...
> ...


[video=youtube_share;SWw-a-15L4o]http://youtu.be/SWw-a-15L4o[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma neanche un pò
> 
> lo invito a moderarsi nel correre dietro a tutti cercando di giustificare le esternazioni più pazzesche
> vedo che anche tu nel tempo sei riuscito a raggiungere questo risultato che ti fa onore ogni giorno di più
> ...


Più che altro essendomi allontanato da TUTTI
non ho più nessuno che mi chiede conto di qualche cosa

e non cìè più nessuno che può accusarmi DI.

La torre autoreferenziale è stata la mia toccasana.

E ora agisco indisturbato.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti ho spiegato che in molti casi, ma perché molti?parlo del mio direttamente, va: il tradimento non è una mancanza di controllo, è una scelta. Quindi il tuo discorso fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> Tra te e Daniele potete stare lì a spaccare il capello in quattro fino all'eternità, valutando di volta in volta  le sfumature per cui un omicidio può avere una percentuale di giustificazione o di responsabità della vittima. Fatelo, buon divertimento
> 
> Pensa pure che sono idiota o che faccio domande idiote.
> ...



Lasciando stare Daniele ( che comunque ha spiegato le sue, e che voi non volete capire perchè vi impuntate.) prendo la mia idea e la riscrivo nuovamente.

In un tradimento una persona può essere presa da raptus, che è conseguenza appunto del tradimento, quindi reazione al tradimento, commettendo un delitto. Delitto che a parere mio non è giustificabile mai, ripeto a parere mio questo, ma sempre di reazione si tratta, reazione ad un'azione subita.

Ora scusandomi con te, sicuro che conosci bene la definizione di raptus, la incollo ugualmente, così ci rinfreschiamo la memoria.
Il *raptus* è un improvviso impulso di forte intensità che può portare ad uno stato ansioso e/o alla momentanea perdita della capacità di intendere e di volere.
Il raptus può spingere il soggetto ad effettuare gesti violenti od aggressivi, autolesivi o lesivi verso altri.
Vi è anche una forma di raptus cosiddetto "ansioso". Si palesa con una breve ed intensa manifestazione di profonda ansia e può spingere il soggetto a gesti imprevedibili quali il suicidio o, più di rado, l'aggressione.
Il raptus può essere riconosciuto, nell'ambito del diritto penale, come condizione di momentanea incapacità di intendere e volere (cosiddetto "vizio di mente"), e quindi come attenuante per la commissione di gravi reati.

Ora prendendo spunto dal tuo caso e della tua scelta, si evince che nella tua situazione visto che parli di scelta e non di mancanza o mancanze, non hai attenuanti alcune.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lasciando stare Daniele ( che comunque ha spiegato le sue, e che voi non volete capire perchè vi impuntate.) prendo la mia idea e la riscrivo nuovamente.
> 
> In un tradimento una persona può essere presa da raptus, che è conseguenza appunto del tradimento, quindi reazione al tradimento, commettendo un delitto. Delitto che a parere mio non è giustificabile mai, ripeto a parere mio questo, ma sempre di reazione si tratta, reazione ad un'azione subita.
> 
> ...



infatti, è da anni che lo vado dicendo e scrivendo


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, è da anni che lo vado dicendo e scrivendo



:up:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lasciando stare Daniele ( che comunque ha spiegato le sue, e che voi non volete capire perchè vi impuntate.) prendo la mia idea e la riscrivo nuovamente.
> 
> In un tradimento una persona può essere presa da raptus, che è conseguenza appunto del tradimento, quindi reazione al tradimento, commettendo un delitto. Delitto che a parere mio non è giustificabile mai, ripeto a parere mio questo, ma sempre di reazione si tratta, reazione ad un'azione subita.
> 
> ...


Ultimo e che dire di quelli che vivono con una persona
attanagliati dalla paura di perderla? Eh?

Per cui si reprimono e si comprimono
diventano iperdisponibili e servizievoli pur di non perderla

concedono di tutto e di più
e in realtà invece giorno dopo giorno 
mandano giù rospi su rospi

poi un brutto giorno capita la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso
ed esplodono no?

Dicono di guardarsi
dall'ira dei buoni
perdono il lume della ragione.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

altra metà del cielo, dove sei?


----------



## l'atra metà del cielo (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> altra metà del cielo, dove sei?


Sono qui che vi ascolto.
Ciao Tebe.. Grazie per tutto...


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Sono qui che vi ascolto.
> Ciao Tebe.. Grazie per tutto...




coraggio...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Sono qui che vi ascolto.
> Ciao Tebe.. Grazie per tutto...


Io continuo con gli abbracci


:abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Sono qui che vi ascolto.
> Ciao Tebe.. Grazie per tutto...



:bacio:


----------



## l'atra metà del cielo (11 Marzo 2013)

*Riassunto*

Non avrei immaginato di ricevere tante risposte.
E' giusto che ognuno dica la sua ed ognuno è libera di pensarla come vuole.
L'unico appunto che faccio è: non è lecito giudicarmi come madre visto che NESSUNO di voi sa come io sia. 

Giudicatemi come compagna, come tradritrice e come ipocrita ma non vi è permesso come madre. 
Sono una persona insicura oltre misura che si mette davvero in discussione su tutto. Perciò se vi dico che sono un'ottima madre , fidatevi!

Per il resto sparate a zero... 
Grazie


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Non avrei immaginato di ricevere tante risposte.
> E' giusto che ognuno dica la sua ed ognuno è libera di pensarla come vuole.
> L'unico appunto che faccio è: *non è lecito giudicarmi come madre visto che NESSUNO di voi sa come io sia.
> 
> ...


D'accordissimo:up:
Purtroppo è una brutta abitudine


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Sono qui che vi ascolto.
> Ciao Tebe.. Grazie per tutto...


Grazie di nulla. 
Ho come la sensazione che non stiamo facendo abbastanza.

Ma comunque.

Hai visto?
Oggi c'è il sole. Qui a Milano almeno.

da te?


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Non avrei immaginato di ricevere tante risposte.
> E' giusto che ognuno dica la sua ed ognuno è libera di pensarla come vuole.
> L'unico appunto che faccio è: non è lecito giudicarmi come madre visto che NESSUNO di voi sa come io sia.
> 
> ...



già lo fanno normalmente.
E sul fatto che tu sia un ottima madre non ci sono dubbi, quelli vengono ai poverini emotivi, o come dico sempre io.
Ai pezzenti mentali.

Lascia stare. Fottitene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Non avrei immaginato di ricevere tante risposte.
> E' giusto che ognuno dica la sua ed ognuno è libera di pensarla come vuole.
> L'unico appunto che faccio è: *non è lecito giudicarmi come madre visto che NESSUNO di voi sa come io sia*.
> 
> ...



:up:

secondo me dalla tua esperienza non potrai che ricavare ricchezza che andrà anche a beneficio dei tuoi figli


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Non avrei immaginato di ricevere tante risposte.
> E' giusto che ognuno dica la sua ed ognuno è libera di pensarla come vuole.
> L'unico appunto che faccio è: non è lecito giudicarmi come madre visto che NESSUNO di voi sa come io sia.
> 
> ...


ignorali 

:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

O.T. Ottimi genitori non esistono perché tutti facciamo errori. Esistono genitori abbastanza buoni (gruppo al quale spero e speriamo di appartenere), genitori che fanno un po' più di errori (e anche qui a momenti lo siamo tutti) cosa che non mette in dubbio che i figli siano amati e cattivi genitori. Questi ultimi sono casi giudiziari. Il tradimento non c'entra nulla con l'essere genitori abbastanza buoni, come tutti, potrebbe, al più, portare a qualche momento in più di errori. Riconosciamo la nostra fallibilità umana, riconosciamocela anche come genitori!:up:


----------



## l'atra metà del cielo (11 Marzo 2013)

Vi assicuro che è stato faticosissimo il giorno della notizia guardare i miei figli e sorridere come sempre, giocare con allegria, non sbottare mai... Sono entrambi piccoli ( ancora più deplorevole il mio gesto, dirà subito qualcuno!) e percepiscono ogni mio umore. Sono stati la mia sopravvivenza.. Giuro che senza di loro penso sarei davvero affondata.

Per quanto riguarda i figli di Lui ( 8 e 6 anni) sono sempre nei miei pensieri. Lui era un mammo a tempo quasi a tempo pieno, visto che la compagna non si interessava particolarmente a loro. Quando Lui l'ha lasciata lei gli ha risposto di prendersi pure i bambini...  Non credo di avere l'esclusiva del doloro, anzi


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Marzo 2013)

Non ci sono fazioni che tengano in questo caso, stai provando un dolore enorme che non puoi esternare come vorresti e dovresti. Un abbraccio, continua a sfogarti almeno qui se ne senti il bisogno.

:abbraccio:​


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Vi assicuro che è stato faticosissimo il giorno della notizia guardare i miei figli e sorridere come sempre, giocare con allegria, non sbottare mai... Sono entrambi piccoli *( ancora più deplorevole il mio gesto, dirà subito qualcuno!) *e percepiscono ogni mio umore. Sono stati la mia sopravvivenza.. Giuro che senza di loro penso sarei davvero affondata.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i figli di Lui ( 8 e 6 anni) sono sempre nei miei pensieri. Lui era un mammo a tempo quasi a tempo pieno, visto che la compagna non si interessava particolarmente a loro. Quando Lui l'ha lasciata lei gli ha risposto di prendersi pure i bambini...  Non credo di avere l'esclusiva del doloro, anzi



in effetti , per mia forma mentale, giusta o errata che sia, io tendo a non fare sconti ai genitori che mettono se stessi davanti ai figli mentre questi sono in una fascia d'età in cui il genitore significa ancora TUTTO
è anche vero che proprio in quella fascia i bambini sono più inconsapevoli razionalmente, ma molto recettivi degli stati emotivi dei genitori

solo tu sai in che misura ti sei messa davanti a loro, ed è certo che solo tu sarai la giudice più severa di te stessa


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti , per mia forma mentale, giusta o errata che sia, io tendo a non fare sconti ai genitori che mettono se stessi davanti ai figli mentre questi sono in una fascia d'età in cui il genitore significa ancora TUTTO
> è anche vero che proprio in quella fascia i bambini sono più inconsapevoli razionalmente, ma molto recettivi degli stati emotivi dei genitori
> 
> solo tu sai in che misura ti sei messa davanti a loro, ed è certo che* solo tu sarai la giudice più severa di te stessa*


Infatti. Però ci si può anche dare piccole condanne di sensi di colpa. Si riversano sui figli anche gli stati d'animo del lavoro o le preoccupazioni per malattie di famiglia. Il senso di colpa è forse più forte quando non ci si sente autorizzati a esternare il perché del dolore ma probabilmente si fa più del male quando si è autorizzati, scaricando sulle creature cose che non li riguardano.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> secondo me dalla tua esperienza non potrai che ricavare ricchezza che andrà anche a beneficio dei tuoi figli


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Vi assicuro che è stato faticosissimo il giorno della notizia guardare i miei figli e sorridere come sempre, giocare con allegria, non sbottare mai... Sono entrambi piccoli ( ancora più deplorevole il mio gesto, dirà subito qualcuno!) e percepiscono ogni mio umore. Sono stati la mia sopravvivenza.. Giuro che senza di loro penso sarei davvero affondata.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i figli di Lui ( 8 e 6 anni) sono sempre nei miei pensieri. Lui era un mammo a tempo quasi a tempo pieno, visto che la compagna non si interessava particolarmente a loro. Quando Lui l'ha lasciata lei gli ha risposto di prendersi pure i bambini... Non credo di avere l'esclusiva del doloro, anzi


Non riesco a risponderti, non trovo le parole..............Non sei sola, lo ribadisco


----------



## l'atra metà del cielo (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> secondo me dalla tua esperienza non potrai che ricavare ricchezza che andrà anche a beneficio dei tuoi figli



Di questo non sono sicura. Purtroppo vivere un'esperienza di questo tipo lascia il segno. Indietro no  torni.
Già, secondo me, il tradimento è un gesto che cambia anche la persona che tradisce ( a meno che non sia un traditore seriale ed allora è un altro discorso). 
Se chi tradisce, è in fondo, una brava persona vivrà male la menzongna e fare i conti con se stessa sarà faticoso e doloroso.
Se poi l'amante muore il cambiamento risulta essere irreversibile. 
Io so che non potrò MAI più essere quella che ero fino a 9 mesi fa. E' un po' come quando una spina entra in un dito: fa male e anche quando la togli la sensazione di averla ancora dentro rimane.
Nulla di buono è venuto o verrà da questa storia


----------



## tesla (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> La morte non è mai una contropartita meritata


beh ovvio



Tebe ha detto:


> secondo Tesla, chi tradisce, viene punito anche in questo modo.
> 
> Ho i capelli dritti. E considerato i ricci nemmeno la parrucchiera riesce a farmeli _così _dritti


ma quando mai l'ho detto, ho solo riflettuto sul fatto che non si sa mica come reagirà il partner ad un tradimento.
può anche suicidarsi eh
c'è la depressione, la sofferenza e c'è anche qualcuno che prende un fucile e ti fa la riga bassa.
non ho detto è giusto, ho detto: se qualcuno fa del male, che metta in preventivo una reazione.

qui scherzate tutti, ma non sapete mica bene cosa si rompe dentro ad una persona quando subisce un dolore così.
cioè, ma pensate davvero che tutti quelli che qui dentro stanno male siano dei fragilini mai goduti che non sanno spassarsela?
oh


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

l'atra metà del cielo ha detto:


> Di questo non sono sicura. Purtroppo vivere un'esperienza di questo tipo lascia il segno. Indietro no torni.
> Già, secondo me, il tradimento è un gesto che cambia anche la persona che tradisce ( a meno che non sia un traditore seriale ed allora è un altro discorso).
> Se chi tradisce, è in fondo, una brava persona vivrà male la menzongna e fare i conti con se stessa sarà faticoso e doloroso.
> Se poi l'amante muore il cambiamento risulta essere irreversibile.
> ...



Datti tempo.....Vedrai che tornerai a stare bene.....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> beh ovvio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io lo so. Ma la reazione che si ci si deve aspettare non può essere un atto estremo.


----------



## tesla (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io lo so. Ma la reazione che si ci si deve aspettare non può essere un atto estremo.


ma io e te magari siamo delle persone equilibrate, ma cosa ne sai di quali e quante fragilità ci siano nell'animo umano?
tutti noi potremmo giurare su 100 persone che conosciamo e mettere la mano sul fuoco dicendo "non reagirebbe mai in modo violento"?
io dico di no.
c'è gente rispettabilissima che spacca dei cric in testa agli altri per molto meno


----------



## Carola (11 Marzo 2013)

Sul giudicare come genitore lascia scrivere
anche io ero stata attaccata duramente su questo e li x li da brava insicura ci rimasi male
Ma durò poco so benissimo che mamma sono.
Però quando sei giù..basta davvero poco a demolirti
Adesso ti mando” solo” un abbraccio

Io non sono una traditrice seriale
Ti capisco
Anche se posso solo immaginare

Pensa, se puoi, che a quest’uomo hai dato tanto forse in un momento in cui sentirti vicina è stato importante
Che vi ha arricchito entrambi in qualche modo
Portati  dentro questo ricordo dolce che prima o poi si traformerà in qualcosa di forse meno doloroso, lascerà più spazio alla nostalgia
Coraggio.
La situazione era quella che era ma un sentimento è sempre tale.
Ti abbraccio tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma io e te magari siamo delle persone equilibrate, ma cosa ne sai di quali e quante fragilità ci siano nell'animo umano?
> tutti noi potremmo giurare su 100 persone che conosciamo e mettere la mano sul fuoco dicendo "non reagirebbe mai in modo violento"?
> io dico di no.
> c'è gente rispettabilissima che spacca dei cric in testa agli altri per molto meno


Non si può mettere la mano sul fuoco neanche per se stessi, figuriamoci un altro, tanto è vero che si viene traditi proprio e solo perché ci si fidava. Certo che chi tradisce è certo sia di non venire scoperto sia della reazione che può aspettarsi dal tradito in caso che malauguratamente venisse scoperto e non credo che metta in conto un atto violento. Altrimenti agirebbe diversamente o non tradendo (una o 100 scopate non valgono la vita) o chiudendo prima il rapporto.


----------



## tesla (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si può mettere la mano sul fuoco neanche per se stessi, figuriamoci un altro, tanto è vero che si viene traditi proprio e solo perché ci si fidava. Certo che chi tradisce è certo sia di non venire scoperto sia della reazione che può aspettarsi dal tradito in caso che malauguratamente venisse scoperto e non credo che metta in conto un atto violento. Altrimenti agirebbe diversamente o non tradendo (una o 100 scopate non valgono la vita) o chiudendo prima il rapporto.


mah, non saprei, io credo che nella testa del tradito ci sia un delirio di onnipotenza e un'assenza di segnale quando gli parte l'embolo, tipo l'effetto neve della televisione.
come i gatti,  quando sono impallati e attraversano la strada senza la minima prudenza.
nel mio caso lei sapeva benissimo che non meritavo niente di tutto ciò, che ne venivo da una brutta esperienza, che mi avrebbe distrutta eppure lo ha fatto lo stesso.
effetto neve, egoismo, delirio di onnipotenza, un grande "che cazzo mi frega" ben chiaro nella testa.
sinceramente a queste persone va anche bene che al momento della scoperta si è sotto choc, sconvolti, perchè altrimenti un calcio nel culo come prima reazione, sarebbe il minimo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mah, non saprei, io credo che nella testa del tradito ci sia *un delirio di onnipotenza *e un'assenza di segnale quando gli parte l'embolo, tipo l'effetto neve della televisione.
> come i gatti,  quando sono impallati e attraversano la strada senza la minima prudenza.
> nel mio caso lei sapeva benissimo che non meritavo niente di tutto ciò, che ne venivo da una brutta esperienza, che mi avrebbe distrutta eppure lo ha fatto lo stesso.
> effetto neve, egoismo, delirio di onnipotenza, un grande "che cazzo mi frega" ben chiaro nella testa.
> sinceramente a queste persone va anche bene che al momento della scoperta si è sotto choc, sconvolti, perchè altrimenti un calcio nel culo come prima reazione, sarebbe il minimo


Sul grassetto concordo. Non pensava che ti avrebbe distrutta. Era certa che avresti capito e perdonato.:nuke:


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

E sarebbe ancora troppo poco. Il calcio...............


----------



## tesla (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sul grassetto concordo. Non pensava che ti avrebbe distrutta. Era certa che avresti capito e perdonato.:nuke:


no, me lo ha scritto che sapeva di distruggermi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> no, me lo ha scritto che sapeva di distruggermi.


Un gavettone di escrementi almeno lo ha avuto?


----------



## tesla (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un gavettone di escrementi almeno lo ha avuto?


eh no, quando dico che si è troppo sotto choc per reagire, parlo per esperienza vissuta


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> eh no, quando dico che si è troppo sotto choc per reagire, parlo per esperienza vissuta


 Al momento. Ma passati l'incredulità e lo shock qualcosa si deve fare. Non è necessario essere violenti.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma io e te magari siamo delle persone equilibrate, ma cosa ne sai di quali e quante fragilità ci siano nell'animo umano?
> tutti noi potremmo giurare su 100 persone che conosciamo e mettere la mano sul fuoco dicendo "non reagirebbe mai in modo violento"?
> io dico di no.
> c'è gente rispettabilissima che spacca dei cric in testa agli altri per molto meno



io penso che neanche noi stessi non ci conoscimo fino in fondo...
figuriamoci al mettere la mano sul fuoco...
ma c'è chi lo fa e fa bene o chi lo fa ritrovandosi poi con il mondo in testa...
io non metto mai mani sul fuoco per nessuno ...


----------



## tesla (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al momento. Ma passati l'incredulità e lo shock qualcosa si deve fare. Non è necessario essere violenti.


non ho fatto niente, la prima volta una scenata, la seconda mi sono autodistrutta per circa 8 mesi.
giusto un paio di sms di insulti. 
poi l'ho rivista e perdonata.
nessuna reazione inconsulta 
ero troppo innamorata. 
adesso che non  me ne frega più niente vorrei avere un trattore e passarle dentro casa, così come piccola soddisfazione


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho fatto niente, la prima volta una scenata, la seconda mi sono autodistrutta per circa 8 mesi.
> giusto un paio di sms di insulti.
> poi l'ho rivista e perdonata.
> nessuna reazione inconsulta
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Una strisciata o un gavettone sulla macchina si può


----------



## tesla (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Una strisciata o un gavettone sulla macchina si può


ma guarda che mi verrebbe una tachicardia a fare una cosa del genere che mi troverebbero morta a fianco della macchina col gavettone fumante


----------



## Carola (11 Marzo 2013)

Cmq ci sono casi e casi
Io personalmente anni fa pensavo che non avrei mai tradito era la cosa + distante da me
Poi ho tradut..anche se insomma, io e mio marito niente sesso da anni x alcuni ho anche resistito troppo

Qsto xdire non siamo tutti uguali

qualcuno dovrebbe aspettarselo purtroppo..

Cmq qsto è il post di una donna che sta soffrendo direi fermarsi qui non è cio di cui ha bisogno


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma guarda che mi verrebbe una tachicardia a fare una cosa del genere che mi troverebbero morta a fianco della macchina col *gavettone fumante *


 di acido?! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Cmq ci sono casi e casi
> Io personalmente anni fa pensavo che non avrei mai tradito era la cosa + distante da me
> Poi ho tradut..anche se insomma, io e mio marito niente sesso da anni x alcuni ho anche resistito troppo
> 
> ...


Hai ragione. Poi la discussione va avanti e ci si dimentica che discussione era


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> beh ovvio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avevo capito così perchè il discorso verteva sullì'altra metà del cielo e punizioni varie.
Mi scuso


----------



## l'atra metà del cielo (11 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Cmq ci sono casi e casi
> Io personalmente anni fa pensavo che non avrei mai tradito era la cosa + distante da me
> Poi ho tradut..anche se insomma, io e mio marito niente sesso da anni x alcuni ho anche resistito troppo
> 
> ...


Anch'io Rosa credevo che non avrei tradito soprattutto con due bambini piccoli. Ma fose dicono tutti così. 
Sicuramente il mio compagno per anni se ne è fregato del mio lamentarmi, ma questa non puó essere una giustificazione. Avrei potuto lasciarlo invece che tradirlo. 

Non so la tua storia ma sento empatia.


----------



## tesla (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> avevo capito così perchè il discorso verteva sullì'altra metà del cielo e punizioni varie.
> Mi scuso


ok


----------

